# VIP922 status?



## PRIME1

Hi All,

Just a few questions for the Dish "insiders" here. I would imagine that a lot of the upper management, etc at Dish would have the 922. Any updates on how the field tests are going? Any major concerns or problems that might delay the arrival?

On a side note, how about celebs and the likes? Do they have the 922 yet or are they able to get hardware earlier than us normal Joes?

Unofficially, of course.


----------



## P Smith

Only alpha testers (in-house) have them; testing ... Soon.


----------



## BattleZone

PRIME1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a few questions for the Dish "insiders" here. I would imagine that a lot of the upper management, etc at Dish would have the 922.


Very, very unlikely. Upper management rarely has equipment that's still "in development". They tend to want stuff that's known and proven, which means they aren't anywhere close to the bleeding edge. There might be an exception or two, usually the person in charge with new equipment development, but for the most part, items in development stay in the development labs when they aren't being demo'ed at conventions and such.

Celebs are also not likely candidates for beta-testers. Companies generally don't want any potential media exposure for a product that isn't strictly controlled, and it's too easy for a celeb to slip and let information get out. And celebs don't tend to be great at boring stuff like writing up bug reports.


----------



## BobaBird

Jerry O'Connell _might_ be up to the challenge of a pre-production Dish receiver. Why him? He was Joe, the guy with the Apartment (and quite a few roommates).


----------



## scooper

You have to be willing to put up with some "idiosyncries" if you're a beta tester... and report them back.


----------



## Ron Barry

P Smith said:


> Only alpha testers (in-house) have them; testing ... Soon.


What do you mean testing soon and how do you know this? Is this your opinion, wishful thinking, rumor, or is there a call for testers our members are not aware of and should be made aware of?


----------



## P Smith

Some ppl share slopes in Colorado and had greate time in bars .


----------



## Mr. Vega

brother got dish installed today... installer told him the 922 comes out next month... FWIW.


----------



## P Smith

Look likes that guy think about 722k; 922 beta tests didn't started yet


----------



## Ron Barry

P Smith said:


> Some ppl share slopes in Colorado and had greate time in bars .


Well thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Slamminc11

Ron Barry said:


> What do you mean testing soon and how do you know this? Is this your opinion, wishful thinking, rumor, or is there a call for testers our members are not aware of and should be made aware of?


this post made me laugh...


----------



## P Smith

May be you are easy guy for make you laugh, but really - beta testers defined long time ago and only those ppl will get a couple hundred boxes for field tests soon.


----------



## Artorture

Since the 922 is so feature rich, will it be carried for new installs or will E* just offer it as an upgrade? Keeping the 722k for new installs seems to be a more economical solution as I am sure E* may think of ways to create surcharges just for the use of the 922, besides the rental fee.


----------



## DishSubLA

IIP said:


> Very, very unlikely. Upper management rarely has equipment that's still "in development". They tend to want stuff that's known and proven, which means they aren't anywhere close to the bleeding edge. There might be an exception or two, usually the person in charge with new equipment development, but for the most part, items in development stay in the development labs when they aren't being demo'ed at conventions and such.
> 
> Celebs are also not likely candidates for beta-testers. Companies generally don't want any potential media exposure for a product that isn't strictly controlled, and it's too easy for a celeb to slip and let information get out. And celebs don't tend to be great at boring stuff like writing up bug reports.


Quite to the contrary, Charlie and Mark, among other manages (Dan, as well) have mentioned several times, in quick mentions to the peanut gallery or to a caller about their own experiences at home with the "in development" equipment. Charlie and Mark indicated their families were using several "in development" STB's over the years. Yes, Charlie will have a 922, that's his management style, and he will see to it the others have it as well, _before_ the box goes public. In the past they have even mentioned some problems they intend to fix based on their own personal experience at home before launching the product. Ergan even complained that his kids had filled up his DVR at home with _Seinfelds_ using the "All Episodes" feature when he was evaluating the 522 before it went public.


----------



## DishSubLA

in the last quarterly conf call, Charlie said that Dish's integrated Sling product DVR, would be available in the _SUMMER!_ Of course, he was referring to the 922.


----------



## Zero327

DishSubLA said:


> Quite to the contrary, Charlie and Mark, among other manages (Dan, as well) have mentioned several times, in quick mentions to the peanut gallery or to a caller about their own experiences at home with the "in development" equipment. Charlie and Mark indicated their families were using several "in development" STB's over the years. Yes, Charlie will have a 922, that's his management style, and he will see to it the others have it as well, _before_ the box goes public. They will even mention some problems they intend to fix based on their own personal experience at home before launching the product.


Mmmm. Don't think so.


----------



## P Smith

Beta stage begin - new SW *AHA1* start spooling to 922 last days.


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> Beta stage begin - new SW *AHA1* start spooling to 922 last days.


You just said alpha had yet to begin, now beta already on?

Ok re-read, I guess you meant alpha already on in your first post, now beta just started?

I hope they get it out ASAP, and at the lowest price possible, they need it to turn the tide. This is no time to be greedy and slow


----------



## Ron Barry

Nor is it time to be sloppy and fast. Time to be efficient and high quality.


----------



## jacmyoung

Ron Barry said:


> Nor is it time to be sloppy and fast. Time to be efficient and high quality.


As long as he is not cheap this time they can do it fast and high quality.


----------



## P Smith

Rumors are the price will be $900 to own it.


----------



## Ron Barry

jacmyoung said:


> As long as he is not cheap this time they can do it fast and high quality.


There is a triangle that all developers and people that make software.

Resources (cost)
Features, 
Time.

For the most part it is true given all things are equal. Pick any two... Problem is Management usually picks all three and low and behold you miss the date and you have less features. Funny how that works.

Personally I think you have the forth which should be mentioned which is quality but with this triangle quality is assumed.


----------



## Brandon428

P Smith said:


> Rumors are the price will be $900 to own it.


Ouch,how much to lease it...400?


----------



## HobbyTalk

Brandon428 said:


> Ouch,how much to lease it...400?


They said $199


----------



## DishSubLA

Zero327 said:


> Mmmm. Don't think so.


Mmmm, yeah think so.


----------



## Brandon428

HobbyTalk said:


> They said $199


That's reasonable.


----------



## tnsprin

HobbyTalk said:


> They said $199


Not bad, considering the price of a Slingbox PRO-HD


----------



## Grandude

P Smith said:


> Rumors are the price will be $900 to own it.


After blowing almost $1000 on a 921 dish receiver a few years ago, I wouldn't go near buying any receiver that has a model number starting with a 9.:grin:


----------



## P Smith

Dish gave you $10 back for 921 as a credit to programming !:ewww:


----------



## Ken_F

FCC photos (link) confirm that the Dish Network ViP922 is based on the Broadcom BCM7400 SoC.

The BCM7400 is the first of Broadcom's next-generation DVR CPUs. It's rated at 1000 DMIPs, compared to 450 DMIPS for the BCM7038 and BCM7401 SoCs used in the ViP622/ViP722 and ViP612.


----------



## P Smith

That means same core as in 722k.

Readed all available FCC document [ID=DKNMC13213], 
I found original name ( printed on face plate of the DVR tested at FCC ) - ViP822.
Also other technical detail - remote working in same 2.4 GHz range as WiFi, a disk: WD 1 TB.

Just for history: the model name transformed three times(!): *722s -> 822 -> 922*.


----------



## Rotryrkt

Grandude said:


> After blowing almost $1000 on a 921 dish receiver a few years ago, I wouldn't go near buying any receiver that has a model number starting with a 9.:grin:


I second that, and add the Vip612 to the list!!


----------



## Brandon428

I bought my 612 on eBay for only $220.


----------



## P Smith

Guys, the thread about 922 not 612.


----------



## Zero327

The point is moot. The platform was just found stable within the last two weeks. Prior to that, it was quite literally a looping demo for CES and the like. The hardware is not fully functional, and Spring 09 is HIGHLY questionable at best. When it is released, expect a price tag closer to $5-600 minimum.

And no, Charlie doesn't Beta every new hot toy, despite forum rumors.

As far as a status goes? The vast majority of them right now are sitting in ESD bags.


----------



## Lt Disher

Zero327 said:


> The vast majority of them right now are sitting in ESD bags.


Sorry, what is an ESD bag?

Update: No need to respond. A simple google answered my question. An anti-static bag for protecting electronic products.


----------



## P Smith

Looks like they're begin unpacking those ESD bags.

New beta spooling AHB1 and this time it's cover factory loaded 922 with production FW S051...S053.

Interesting - Dish open new group of FW started from letter *S*xxx. Perhaps new *S*ling line of FW started ?


----------



## Jim148

So, it sounds like it is on track for this summer then.


----------



## tm22721

My 3 722's are getting kind of long in the tooth so I was wondering how much longer do we have to wait for the 922 ?

I would like to access the Golf channel on my Storm and set up new recordings.


----------



## loki993

hi, new here. I came here because I just signed up for dish and I was wanting the 922. I now know its not available and was wondering when it would be. so that why im here.

so here are my questions, is the consensus that it will be a while before it comes out?

when it does come out what do you think the price to upgrade will be?? is the upgrade price standard or does it depend on the receiver you want??

Im weighing the option of either waiting for this receiver, because id really like it, or upgrading to it when it does come out. Id like to get it with my plan, that way I dont have to pay extra for it, but that would only be an option if it were coming out soon, even with what there saying at their suppliers, all they have been told is spring, that doesnt look good. If it was soon I would think there would be a date. On here it doesnt seem anyone here is very optimistic that its coming out anytime soon either.

So, I guess I would be stuck with upgrading, but at what cost, Ive been told it should probably be around 100 dollars?

what do you all think?? hold out or get the 722 and upgrade later if its not outrageous.


----------



## BattleZone

IMO, the lease upgrade price is likely to be around $300 initially, and probably fall to $200 after 9-12 months. Keep in mind that the 922 isn't going to be the "mainstream" HD-DVR, but a premium upgrade option. The 722k is going to be the "normal" HD-DVR for some time to come.

I think a lot of people are fooling themselves into believing that the 922 is going to be around the same price as a 722, and given that the retail (i.e., to own) price is almost double the 722's price, I'd say that's way off.


----------



## loki993

yeah , youre probably right. I think im going to go with the 722. as much as id like the 922, Im not sure I want to pay a lot extra for it, also I dont want to wait what could be a while for it either, only to find out I need to shell out xxx dollars to have it. I would like to have all the sling features, but I guess I can do without them. it would be nice to have, but I dont think ill be able to justify the cost if its going to be that much. The 722 will do DVR and does HD and honestly thats really what im concerned about, the extras were just gravy.


----------



## phrelin

I'm having trouble wrapping my head around this.

First of all, the cable companies are looking at multi-room HD DVRs with 500 GB hard drives. So at best, this 1 GB 922 DVR is 2010's last year's model.

Secondly, a working Slingbox PRO-HD SB300-100 can be had at Amazon for $239.42 with free shipping and no tax.

A Slingbox PRO-HD SB300-100 could be hooked up to my 722. Then when the next software release craps out my 722, I could hook it up to my 612 until the 722 refurb arrives, doesn't work, I send it back, they send one that does.

On the other hand, when the HD tuner DVR portion of the 922 craps out, I'd lose my Slingbox.

I realize that some technology upgrades beyond the current Slingbox or 722 are to be offered. But do I deal with Dish Network tech support when this combo box isn't working right and I can't watch TV anywhere instead of everywhere? That's scary.

And just how big a fan is this thing going to need?


----------



## TSR

IIP said:


> IMO, the lease upgrade price is likely to be around $300 initially, and probably fall to $200 after 9-12 months. Keep in mind that the 922 isn't going to be the "mainstream" HD-DVR, but a premium upgrade option. The 722k is going to be the "normal" HD-DVR for some time to come.
> 
> I think a lot of people are fooling themselves into believing that the 922 is going to be around the same price as a 722, and given that the retail (i.e., to own) price is almost double the 722's price, I'd say that's way off.


He is right, it will not be the mainstream, the 722 will remain as the primary. The 922 will only be an upgrade option, not avail to new cust from what is said on the inside.

The upgrade option, DIU, will probably be between $200-400, not purchasing, only leased. Nothing is firm or set in place, these are only estimates as there are no updates given so far concerning this.


----------



## Lt Disher

TSR said:


> He is right, it will not be the mainstream, the 722 will remain as the primary. The 922 will only be an upgrade option, not avail to new cust from what is said on the inside.
> 
> The upgrade option, DIU, will probably be between $200-400, not purchasing, only leased. Nothing is firm or set in place, these are only estimates as there are no updates given so far concerning this.


I thought that DISH was trying to attract NEW customers. Offering their newest and best technology only to existing customers would not make any sense.


----------



## Slamminc11

Just because someone says it here doesn't make it true...


----------



## GrumpyBear

At CES and in chats where they have talked about the ViP922, the leased price for new and existing users was $199. I don't know about owned pricing, but nowadays, I don't worry about buying something outright at a launch. Where has anybody seen the the Leased Price will be more than $199?


----------



## Slamminc11

GrumpyBear said:


> At CES and in chats where they have talked about the ViP922, the leased price for new and existing users was $199. I don't know about owned pricing, but nowadays, I don't worry about buying something outright at a launch. Where has anybody seen the the Leased Price will be more than $199?


as far as I know no one has. Just someone assuming I think.


----------



## tm22721

IIP said:


> IMO, the lease upgrade price is likely to be around $300 initially, and probably fall to $200 after 9-12 months. Keep in mind that the 922 isn't going to be the "mainstream" HD-DVR, but a premium upgrade option. The 722k is going to be the "normal" HD-DVR for some time to come.
> 
> I think a lot of people are fooling themselves into believing that the 922 is going to be around the same price as a 722, and given that the retail (i.e., to own) price is almost double the 722's price, I'd say that's way off.


I am less sensitive to price than delivery schedule because I just write it off anyway so $300-400 sounds more than fair considering the awesome functionality of this beast.


----------



## P Smith

tm22721 said:


> I am less sensitive to price than delivery schedule because I just write it off anyway so $300-400 sounds more than fair considering the awesome functionality of this beast.


Without proved stability your very high bar was irrelevant, I'm not talking about thousands ppl who want it and don't agree with the outrageous "pre-lease" fee.


----------



## Papa Midnight

I'm sure dish will offer some kind of upgrade for a reduction in price or possibly free (A guy can hope) in return for a 2-year commitment.


----------



## Zero327

Papa Midnight said:


> I'm sure dish will offer some kind of upgrade for a reduction in price or possibly free (A guy can hope) in return for a 2-year commitment.


You can also hope for a briefcase with a million dollars to fall out of the sky in front of you... Wait, that's more likely than a free 922. Hm.


----------



## Cyclone

I am not really too concerned about the Slingbox feature of the 922, but I really liked the web portal aspect of it. Since the 722k shares a lot of the code with the 922, do you think that it will one day receive an upgrade that makes it just like the 922 but without the sling feature? 

I would think so, but with the exception that it doesn't have that touchpad remote control.


----------



## Illan

im keeping my eye open for this receiver


----------



## TSR

To reiterate, the 922 will only be available for Existing Customers as an upgrade option and I don't see Dish offering a free 922 upgrade (with a 4-year commitment) or anything of the like. I'm pretty sure nobody would go for that, so there is more than likely going to be a pricetag/commitment with the 922 upgrade option.


----------



## rshef

That's what Tech Support told me tonight. The guy said they'll start selling the 922 to new customers only. I told him I'd leave if they did something stupid like that. He said, "I don't make the rules". From what I read here, it sounds like everyone else thinks they're going to allow existing customers to upgrade. So what gives?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I think it's safe to say anything posted at this point is speculation. In the past, most similar rumors have proven to be much ado about nothing.

Sometimes with a new receiver release, Dish has restricted availability because more demand existed than supply... but once supply catches up then I seriously doubt Dish would restrict either new or old customers who wanted to pay for it.


----------



## TSR

Stewart Vernon said:


> I think it's safe to say anything posted at this point is speculation. In the past, most similar rumors have proven to be much ado about nothing.
> 
> Sometimes with a new receiver release, Dish has restricted availability because more demand existed than supply... but once supply catches up then I seriously doubt Dish would restrict either new or old customers who wanted to pay for it.


I do agree with that, Stewart. If a customer is willing to pay the price, I'm sure they will make it available seeing how it is going to be one awesome piece (of equipment).


----------



## P Smith

Beta testing continue - new [third] version AHC1 start spooling last day ; it include a LOT of Java applications.


----------



## Mr. Vega

tech forum is 2 weeks from tonight. hope we get a nice positive update on the 922.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Mr. Vega said:


> tech forum is 2 weeks from tonight. hope we get a nice positive update on the 922.


It would be REALLY nice to hear some updated info. At the sametime, I am worried about it being delayed.


----------



## P Smith

So, we got some news by Scott G:
"Mark announces that the MSRP on the 922 will be *$699*"


----------



## Galaxie6411

WOW. I want one and will pay for it but that prices me out if there is no credit for being a current subscriber. I could go $300 maybe $400 but no more.


----------



## MattDL

The word at Team Summit today is that the ViP922 will be available (to dealers ONLY) for beta testing on June 1.

I haven't played with it first hand but I am told the interface is still pretty slow and there are some obvious glitches but overall a very very cool receiver.


----------



## ImBack234

P Smith said:


> So, we got some news by Scott G:
> "Mark announces that the MSRP on the 922 will be *$699*"


Does anyone sell for MSRP, only if there bending you over!!!:eek2:


----------



## 4HiMarks

Galaxie6411 said:


> WOW. I want one and will pay for it but that prices me out if there is no credit for being a current subscriber. I could go $300 maybe $400 but no more.


Good thing you weren't around for the initial release of the 921 then. Those were a cool grand and it took at least a year before they were even working properly.


----------



## jkane

ImBack234 said:


> Does anyone sell for MSRP, only if there bending you over!!!:eek2:


We ARE talking about Dish! :eek2: Yes, they do sell for MSRP to current customers.


----------



## jclewter79

$699 to purchase and $199 to lease both prices are good for either new or exsisting customers. I believe that both the 622 and the 722 were restricted to new customers for lease when they came out but, that changed pretty quick.


----------



## klingonscum

phrelin said:


> I'm having trouble wrapping my head around this.
> 
> A Slingbox PRO-HD SB300-100 could be hooked up to my 722. Then when the next software release craps out my 722, I could hook it up to my 612 until the 722 refurb arrives, doesn't work, I send it back, they send one that does.
> 
> On the other hand, when the HD tuner DVR portion of the 922 craps out, I'd lose my Slingbox.


I can think of one advantage to having the 922 over having a 722 and a separate Slingbox HD... With a Slingbox HD, if you're using it on one of your remote PCs to watch something, the primary TV hooked up to the 922 has to watch the same thing the remote user is using.

For example, let's say I've got the 722 and Slingbox. I'm on a PC on my network upstairs and watching a recorded episode of "House" slung to it. Somebody walks into the room with the main TV in it hooked up to the DVR and switches over to The Weather Channel or something. Poof - my PC switches to the Weather Channel as well because the Slingbox is fed from the same output as the main TV.

Whereas (and I'm guessing here) the 922 will probably let you sling a different output from what's "coming out of the mains" to the TV connected directly to it.

Obviously, that's an assumption I'm making, but quite honestly, if the 922 doesn't have that capability - to simultaneously sling something other than what's going to the TV1 output - then you're right, there's no reason to spend the extra money (and likely extra monthly charge) for a 922 over a separate 722 and Slingbox other than the extra disk space the 922 comes with.

--KS


----------



## STL FAN

I'm not that technically sound, but my quick question about this receiver is this...Will it have internet capabilities (mainly, if I have mlb.com and want to watch ballgames on my tv through my receiver, will that possible???)

Please help a not so technical guy!


----------



## hawker152

NO to STL's question. I got a 922S yesterday in the mail to train with. Im going to be pretty much the only tech in my area installing these for a while. It will cost 425 to buy and release date is August 1st!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

According to info from CES, the 922 is supposed to support Web browsing and they are supposed to have some content viewable/delivered via Internet other than the VOD stuff.

Of course there's no way of knowing how much of that is implemented at this time or will be available on day 1 when released to the public. Could be some features will come later.


----------



## phrelin

hawker152 said:


> NO to STL's question. I got a 922S yesterday in the mail to train with. Im going to be pretty much the only tech in my area installing these for a while. It will cost 425 to buy and release date is August 1st!


Fascinating! Since you're in a Kansas City suburb, does that mean you'll be the guy installing from Russell, Kansas, to Sedalia, Missouri? Or are they limiting these to five a week in the Kansas City Metropolitan Area?

The reason I ask this is I have yet to entertain in my home an installer or trouble shooting technician who knows half as much as I do about Dish and have had several that couldn't have actually completed the install without me.

Where the heck are they going to find all these guys/gals who can make a souped-up 722 with a Slingbox built in work in the average household? I mean, I've got a home network with two routers and a decent, but hardly perfect, Comcast internet connection. On average, my wife and I each experience "stalled" activity on the internet once a day which screws up the computers requiring a forced shutdown of one or more programs and occasionally a reboot.

I just can't wrap my head around the economics of Dish Network supporting this thing. I could see it if I had to buy it directly from Echostar and Echostar engineering staff and I were responsible for technical support for everything but the Dish Network signal. But Dish Network providing 24/7 technical support capable of determining whether the problem is in the receiver/DVR, the internal Slingbox, the home network or the ISP? I don't see a support system working, but I hope I'm wrong.:eek2:


----------



## HobbyTalk

phrelin said:


> I don't see a support system working, but I hope I'm wrong.:eek2:


This will be interesting indeed. When I had AT&T DSL I ended changing not only the MTU on the DSL modem but manually changing the configuration file for the SlingBox. Took me about a week of scouring the SlingMedia forums for the answer. The Sling CSRs didn't even know how to get it working. Wonder how Dish installers would have a clue?


----------



## BattleZone

phrelin said:


> Where the heck are they going to find all these guys/gals who can make a souped-up 722 with a Slingbox built in work in the average household?


Don't worry; they'll email out a 3-page PDF with a few tips on it that most installers will never see. And it will probably be sent out a week after the first receivers get installed (timing is everything).

In 18 months doing Dish, I've NEVER personally been to a house where a customer had networked or intended to network his receiver. My techs have reported a total of 3 networked receivers in that time, and I had 12 techs at one point. Needless to say, techs are not going to have a clue what to do; most have zero computer network training. It wasn't really necessary before, since networking was pretty "do it yourself" before, but the 922 is going to change that.

The best thing for us techs/contractors is we'll be the ones who get charged back when the customer can't figure something out, plus we'll have to roll back on a service call for free. Then there's our rankings, which determines our routing order; those Trouble Calls will quickly send you to the bottom of the list. Of COURSE it's the sat tech's fault when the Sling features don't work because the ISP's DNS servers are down, or whatever. The tech "should have educated the customer."

My rankings are going to be horrible next week due to three TC-30s (trouble calls within 30 days). Causes?

1 - Customer got installed on move-in day, 2 weeks later decides to set up all of his AV gear, so he unplugged the sat receiver, re-arranged everything, and then didn't hook the sat receiver up right. No sat signal on the receiver = TC. Fault? The tech: he failed to educate the customer not to disconnect the receiver. No pay.

2 - Reman 625, installed on a New Connect 28 days ago, failed. All SD equipment is remans, so that's what every SD customer gets. If they have a signal-related problem within 90 days, that's a TC. Contractor has to install a replacement, pay to ship the broken receiver back, and wait 2 weeks to get credited back for that equipment (receivers have to be bought up front, and get credited back when installed or returned via RA).

3 - Customer reports the sat system not working right; he can't get some of his channels. CSR creates TC as "signal problem" despite Sys Info being green for all sats. Actual problem? Someone else in the house locked out channels with a password. No pay for the tech - he should have educated the customer. The customer who wasn't there for the install, who locked the channels, and who wasn't there for the TC. That customer.


----------



## olguy

Deal breaker for me on 922 is no IR remote. Ain't givin' up my Harmony One, no way, no how.


----------



## phrelin

In that other site, there is a long thread about this box. I learned some things there that have me shaking my head - like no IR remote support.

I guess my attitude goes back to a lack of understanding at the top of the organization about the nature of the business named Dish Network.

The Slingbox is a techie toy. Echostar is a techie oriented business. That outlook is fine if Dish Network had not been spun off.

Dish Network is in the retail home entertainment delivery business. Like it or not, it's competitors are DirecTV and Comcast, not Hewlett Packard or Sony. Its primary goal is to offer the most home entertainment options through a "yesterday's state of the art" delivery system which, based on experience in thousands of average homes, is very reliable and which offers an easy to use interface and at an affordable price.

IMHO, as an incremental upgrade to yesterdays "state of the art", the 722K was a move in the right direction, particularly if in addition to the two OTA receiver module they had a one or two satellite receiver module. As the next incremental upgrade, add a software based "browser" that went to a site that aggregated video content links similar to Comcast's _Fancast_ available for a mere $5 a month.

The Slingbox could be sold through Dish Network's retail system if Echostar wants to stay out of the retail business. But they should be sold as what they are - a way to put your TV and other video on _*your*_ home network and *your* enabled internet equipment. Where you see the word "_*your*_" it means *you* are the poor slob that has to make sure it works.

Otherwise IMHO Echostar and Dish should merge back to:

create a cohesive techie-oriented market offering;
maintain a relatively simple, cheap low-end oriented market offering;
and maintain a meaningful, affordable non-English market offering.
A company has to decide what it's going to do and then do it well. No one does those three things as well as the company previously known as Echostar did.

EDIT: There is no mass market for a 922 without expensive support. What we're going to see is a large number of posts like this one on the Remote Access thread:


matt8200 said:


> One other way to connect. I have wifi and a laptop. I plugged a cross over cable (which I made myself from CAT5 cable I didn't need) into my laptop and into my ViP612 and then bridged my wifi connection with the wired connection. This is done in windows by opening the network connections window, highlighting both connections, right clicking and select bridge connections.


I could see anyone explaining this to my sister....


----------



## jkane

As for networking, my home network is not a problem. I don't see the problems with using it reliably. Some people should not have technology in their homes. The rest of us should not have to suffer with simple "least common denominator" products due to the lack of will to learn on the part of others.

Much more important ... What's the comment about IR saying? Does that mean it does not even have an IR receiver in the box? Who cares if it doesn't come with an IR remote, but the DVR itself sould have IR capabilities built in. If what is being insinuated is true, YES, that is a DEAL BREAKER! Grrrrr.

I have been patiently waiting on this thing, but now could be ahead by getting an HD sling box instead. :-(


----------



## olguy

And speaking of Tech Support... I recently bundled my Dish account with my phone service. Saved a bunch of money. On a couple of occasions, like recently one receiver was showing the new HD channels and the other wasn't, when I do have to call I am told I have to speak to an Embarq CSR. But apparently the Embarq CSR is a Dish employee at a Dish desk. That is not there between 6pm Sat and 8am or so Monday. That could be a nightmare for a non-technical person trying to get the Sling Guide to work on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Zero327

Embarq CSRs are contracted. Temps or third-party CSRs. Dish doesn't furnish for much of anyone outside itself, as most retailers will attest to.


----------



## olguy

Zero327 said:


> Embarq CSRs are contracted. Temps or third-party CSRs. Dish doesn't furnish for much of anyone outside itself, as most retailers will attest to.


Okay, so they are contracted, temp or whatever. The point was that there is no tech support for Embarq customers between 6pm Saturday and 8am or so Monday morning. Just curious if Embarq is the only phone company like that or if the other bundlers have a similar situation. And I'm thinking there will be folks needing tech support with the 922 that may not need it so much for 622, 625, 722, et al.


----------



## search4it

Beta testing...hmm. It has been interesting. 

Not sure on the upfront cost or what Charlie's plans on offers yet.


----------



## P Smith

It was posted - look back in those relevant threads


----------



## tsmacro

I noticed a couple of weeks ago we actually got a 922 to play with at work. Unfortunately lately i've been too busy actually working at work to have anytime to really play with it. Oh well, i'm sure at some point things will quiet down some, it does tend to go in cycles and we'll get a chance to play with it, maybe they'll even give us some kind of tutorial when it comes close to time when they'll be releasing it to the wild. If I do have a chance to check it out i'll report back on my impressions. So far all I can say is it's a nice looking box w/ a totally different remote!


----------



## SaltiDawg

olguy said:


> Deal breaker for me on 922 is no IR remote. Ain't givin' up my Harmony One, no way, no how.


Same here.


----------



## Zero327

SaltiDawg said:


> Same here.


So question. Are you peeps more upset with Dish for not making the 922 IR, or Harmony for not making their remote UHF? All things considered, a remote is easier to configure than a major electrical appliance. Maybe because Harmony doesn't make a UHF remote, you should drop them?

:sure:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_A note to the couple of folks who have indicated that they might be beta testers of a 922. You most likely agreed to a non-disclosure agreement in order to obtain your 922 for testing, so please be aware that anything you post could be a violation of that agreement.

If we see something that looks to be suspect to such non-disclosure, don't be surprised to see your post removed._


----------



## BattleZone

The 922 relies heavily on the "mousepad"-type finger navigation, which makes using it with a Harmony or other universal remote impractical anyway.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Zero327 said:


> ... Maybe because Harmony doesn't make a UHF remote, you should drop them? ...


Because each UHF equipment manufacturer uses their own proprietary UHF control codes so *nobody* makes a universal remote that controls multiple equipments.

Some of Harmony's remotes include *proprietary* UHF control of a Harmony wireless RF extender.... a Harmony made device that receives a *Harmony proprietary* RF signal and then emits an IR signal. This allows IR control signals to reach equipment inside cabinets, in other rooms, outside, etc. These Harmony remotes must *also* emit IR to allow direct control of all of the other equipments on the market.

Harmony and others have developed work around solutions for the BT controlled Play Station 3 because Sony stupidly did not provide for IR control in addition to BT. (Nintendo did so on the X-box 360.  )

In my setup with a PS3 as my Blu-Ray player I can control *all* of my A/V equipment with my Harmony remote. One button pushed will turn on my PS3, turn on my TV, turn on my A/V receiver, set the TV input to the correct input, set the receiver input correctly, and turn down the room lights.

Push another button to watch Dish, and everything changes appropiately including turning off the PS3. If I cannot control the Dish with IR in the future I will need to break out a Dish OEM remote in order to control the Dish receiver.

Not gonna happen. YMMV.

I am disapointed that Sony chose not to include IR control as I believe it was short sighted. I will be disappointed in Dish if they also chose to not include IR. With Sony there are work-arounds available - Time will tell with Dish.


----------



## olguy

Zero327 said:


> So question. Are you peeps more upset with Dish for not making the 922 IR, or Harmony for not making their remote UHF? All things considered, a remote is easier to configure than a major electrical appliance. Maybe because Harmony doesn't make a UHF remote, you should drop them?
> :sure:


Since Dish is the only thing in my home theater that uses UHF I should drop the best programmable remote to come down the pike? How many of your devices use UHF? When Dish makes a remote that will, with one button, turn on my TV, Dish box or DVD player or DVD recorder and A/V receiver and have them all set for the proper input with TV muted and A/V at the right level I might consider using one. They can't even give us a remote that will turn CC on and off with one button.

And the dual tuner Dish receivers are IR/UHF. I would thing they could do it to the 922. If not a 922 is not in my future.

My 71 year old wife with Parkinson's has a hard time trying to use a mouse on her sewing machine or a computer and the touchpad on a laptop is no better for her. Why would I saddle her with a touchpad remote? We recently bought a Wii because we read in the Parkinson's org magazine it seeems to help some PD patients maintain their co-ordination. The remote has a trigger on the bottom. She has a problem with that. Why would I make her use a Dish remote with a Wii trigger on it?


----------



## SaltiDawg

BattleZone said:


> The 922 relies heavily on the "mousepad"-type finger navigation, which makes using it with a Harmony or other universal remote impractical anyway.


If the market is there, Harmony would develop a "mousepad" remote. They developed a remote for the X-box 360.

I suspect that the market would not support such development for the Dish receiver.


----------



## Zero327

SaltiDawg said:


> Because each UHF equipment manufacturer uses their own proprietary UHF control codes so *nobody* makes a universal remote that controls multiple equipments.
> 
> Some of Harmony's remotes include *proprietary* UHF control of a Harmony wireless RF extender.... a Harmony made device that receives a *Harmony proprietary* RF signal and then emits an IR signal. This allows IR control signals to reach equipment inside cabinets, in other rooms, outside, etc. These Harmony remotes must *also* emit IR to allow direct control of all of the other equipments on the market.
> 
> Harmony and others have developed work around solutions for the BT controlled Play Station 3 because Sony stupidly did not provide for IR control in addition to BT. (Nintendo did so on the X-box 360.  )
> 
> In my setup with a PS3 as my Blu-Ray player I can control *all* of my A/V equipment with my Harmony remote. One button pushed will turn on my PS3, turn on my TV, turn on my A/V receiver, set the TV input to the correct input, set the receiver input correctly, and turn down the room lights.
> 
> Push another button to watch Dish, and everything changes appropiately including turning off the PS3. If I cannot control the Dish with IR in the future I will need to break out a Dish OEM remote in order to control the Dish receiver.
> 
> Not gonna happen. YMMV.
> 
> I am disapointed that Sony chose not to include IR control as I believe it was short sighted. I will be disappointed in Dish if they also chose to not include IR. With Sony there are work-arounds available - Time will tell with Dish.


So... from what I'm seeing the muss and fuss is about pressing one button and have it do everything, wipe for you, and then thank you for using it? I remember back in the olden days, you used to have to walk two miles, uphill, in the snow and walk up to the TV to change the channel. Or them new fangled Beta replacement thinga-ma-jiggers that you had to have a TV remote for, and then another to record your favorite shows.

Seriously. Are we are the point in the technological age when people will turn down advancements because it requires half an ounce of human effort? I like my toys too, but come on. I think I saw this in I-Robot...


----------



## jkane

If there are technology choices available today that do not require us to use 2 remotes, then it is perfectly acceptable for us consumers to vote with our dollars to tell the manufacturers that they are not making what we want. I don't follow the analogy about walking uphill in the snow both ways and manual channel tuners. As technology moved forward, those became obsolete. Just as today, technology has made multiple remotes obsolete, so why would I want to walk up hill both ways when I can take a scooter and why would I want to manually change channel when I can use a remote?

It's not a question of if someone "could" do it another way ... it's a an issue of why would I pay extra to do something the hard way!

Now, make the 922 upgrade free and no increase in monthly fees ... we might have a winner!


----------



## olguy

Zero327 said:


> So... from what I'm seeing the muss and fuss is about pressing one button and have it do everything, wipe for you, and then thank you for using it? I remember back in the olden days, you used to have to walk two miles, uphill, in the snow and walk up to the TV to change the channel. Or them new fangled Beta replacement thinga-ma-jiggers that you had to have a TV remote for, and then another to record your favorite shows.
> 
> Seriously. Are we are the point in the technological age when people will turn down advancements because it requires half an ounce of human effort? I like my toys too, but come on. I think I saw this in I-Robot...


We explained our reasons for preferring a Harmony. In my case part of it has to do with my 71 year old PD patient wife needing as little techno whizbang crap in her life as possible. Along with being able to turn CC on/off for us when needed with one button click instead of 8 or 9. Saltidawg has his reasons. But you did not see us taking a shot at those who may prefer to have the latest and in their minds greatest electrotechno crap on the market.


----------



## SaltiDawg

olguy said:


> ... But you did not see us taking a shot at those who may prefer to have the latest and in their minds greatest electrotechno crap on the market.


He's just trolling. 

We'll leave him on the bridge the next time we submerge the ship. :lol:


----------



## olguy

SaltiDawg said:


> He's just trolling.
> 
> We'll leave him on the bridge the next time we submerge the boat. :lol:


Rig for dive, aye. !Devil_lol


----------



## search4it

I would be surprised if the 922 is available before Fall. As well, I have a feeling that it will be offered as an "Upgrade Cost", even for new customers.

Beta testing only got started shortly after "Team Summit", and they were slow on getting the 922's out.

:grin:


----------



## twilson

Zero327 said:


> So... from what I'm seeing the muss and fuss is about pressing one button and have it do everything, wipe for you, and then thank you for using it? I remember back in the olden days, you used to have to walk two miles, uphill, in the snow and walk up to the TV to change the channel. Or them new fangled Beta replacement thinga-ma-jiggers that you had to have a TV remote for, and then another to record your favorite shows.
> 
> Seriously. Are we are the point in the technological age when people will turn down advancements because it requires half an ounce of human effort? I like my toys too, but come on. I think I saw this in I-Robot...


It is not about the direct customers as much as the people who do custom installs. Sometimes people cant have all their equipment out in the open and must have it hidden somewhere else in the house. You need IR remotes to do this.


----------



## search4it

You need ir remotes? My dish uhf remote does the jobe without any other hoopla.

My be interesting to see if a person can program/teach a harmony to work with the vip922.

Happy, Happy...Joy, joy...

Laterz:grin:


----------



## GrumpyBear

search4it said:


> You need ir remotes? My dish uhf remote does the jobe without any other hoopla.
> 
> My be interesting to see if a person can program/teach a harmony to work with the vip922.
> 
> Happy, Happy...Joy, joy...
> 
> Laterz:grin:


I thought it had already been resolved, the New 922 Remote is IR, but all the UHF remotes will work with the 922, just fine. Main issue is how long will it take Harmony and the others to have a proper code for teh 922.


----------



## olguy

twilson said:


> It is not about the direct customers as much as the people who do custom installs. Sometimes people cant have all their equipment out in the open and must have it hidden somewhere else in the house. You need IR remotes to do this.


IR=infra red=line of site
equipment in other parts of the house not in line of site = uhf remote or IR remote with UHF extender


----------



## olguy

GrumpyBear said:


> I thought it had already been resolved, the New 922 Remote is IR, but all the UHF remotes will work with the 922, just fine. Main issue is how long will it take Harmony and the others to have a proper code for teh 922.


I haven't been following the 922 but if it is now IR compatible I'm sure Logitech will have the code as soon as the 922 gets on the market. If not you can teach it all the 922 remote buttons. Take a while but it can be done. Unless they keep that goofy touchpad dingus.


----------



## Denverhoss

The lack of postings here about the launch of the 922 is making me think that the "spring" timeframe might have been a bit optimistic.  

I've been holding out on replacing my standard def Tivos in hopes that:
A. The 922 will get launched soon.
B. The 922 won't completely suck and be a huge disappointment.
C. The 922 will allow me the same ability to record in one place and watch it in another that my Tivos offer over my wireless network.
D. The 922 will be available to new DISH customers at a reasonable (or semi-reasonable) price.

Looking at the Dish site, the latest 922 news they show seems to be from January. Does anyone out there have confidence they can get this thing launched before fall? I'm hoping this doesn't turn out to be another "Wouldn't it be cool if..." boxes that gets "demoed" at CES with some simulated functionality that never actually works well enough to make it out of lab/field testing.


----------



## bbexperience

Denverhoss said:


> The lack of postings here about the launch of the 922 is making me think that the "spring" timeframe might have been a bit optimistic.
> 
> I've been holding out on replacing my standard def Tivos in hopes that:
> A. The 922 will get launched soon.
> B. The 922 won't completely suck and be a huge disappointment.
> C. The 922 will allow me the same ability to record in one place and watch it in another that my Tivos offer over my wireless network.
> D. The 922 will be available to new DISH customers at a reasonable (or semi-reasonable) price.
> 
> Looking at the Dish site, the latest 922 news they show seems to be from January. Does anyone out there have confidence they can get this thing launched before fall? I'm hoping this doesn't turn out to be another "Wouldn't it be cool if..." boxes that gets "demoed" at CES with some simulated functionality that never actually works well enough to make it out of lab/field testing.


I called a couple of weeks ago to upgrade my 622 to a 722. The girl I was talking to told me that if I wanted to wait a couple of months the 922 would be out.

Take that for whatever it's worth, coming from a Dish CSR.


----------



## Illan

still no info on it?


----------



## P Smith

Soon.


----------



## jkane

P Smith said:


> Soon.


:thats:
!pusht!


----------



## P Smith

APK1 FW is testing ...


----------



## 356B

bbexperience said:


> I called a couple of weeks ago to upgrade my 622 to a 722. The girl I was talking to told me that if I wanted to wait a couple of months the 922 would be out.
> 
> Take that for whatever it's worth, coming from a Dish CSR.


That happened to me in June, the fellow at Dish indicated a late fall or early winder roll out, claimed the wait would be worth it, the remote design seems weird, hopefully it works out. :sure:
C.


----------



## lujan

356B said:


> That happened to me in June, the fellow at Dish indicated a late fall or early winder roll out, claimed the wait would be worth it, the remote design seems weird, hopefully it works out. :sure:
> C.


What happened to late fall, early winter?


----------



## olguy

lujan said:


> What happened to late fall, early winter?


Still lies ahead. For this year. :lol:


----------



## bbexperience

Yeah, I'm glad I didn't wait "a couple of months"!


----------



## SDiego

It's all very quite about it. Must have lots of issues. I bet it will be late spring or mid summer before us current customers can order. New customers might be earlier. Just my opinion.


----------



## P Smith

It would be ready for Xmas sale, for sure.


----------



## PRIME1

At this point I think of it in the same way as the Tooth Fairy, Santa Claus, and unicorns. They're all great and maybe one day, I'll actually see one! Nice to see this old post still hanging around though. When I started it back on 03-06-09, I never thought we would still be using it.


----------



## 356B

bbexperience said:


> I called a couple of weeks ago to upgrade my 622 to a 722. The girl I was talking to told me that if I wanted to wait a couple of months the 922 would be out.
> 
> Take that for whatever it's worth, coming from a Dish CSR.


They told me that nearly a year ago........


----------



## P Smith

PRIME1 said:


> At this point I think of it in the same way as the Tooth Fairy, Santa Claus, and unicorns. They're all great and maybe one day, I'll actually see one! Nice to see this old post still hanging around though. When I started it back on 03-06-09, I never thought we would still be using it.


I'm not sure about others, but seen Santa Claus(es) last month. Unfortunately without ViP922.


----------



## BobaBird

There is still no set release date. I was, however, assured it won't again be a future product at the 2011 CES.  Should see it by summer.


----------



## P Smith

Where is that guy who bought it at eBay ? What's new in latest beta FW ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

All other things being equal...

I'd rather Dish/Echostar get it right at launch and have it be impressive and functional with limited minor glitches.

Also, given the state of the economy and knowing this is going to be a "premium" kind of receiver... I'm not sure they are hurting their sales by delaying the release until it is fully ready.

But that's just me being optimistic maybe.


----------



## BobaBird

Forgot to mention that "functional at release" isn't expected to include the browser which will come later.


----------



## Lt Disher

BobaBird said:


> Forgot to mention that "functional at release" isn't expected to include the browser which will come later.


I have a fear that maybe the browser has been removed and may not ever come back. BobaBird, do you have any info that the browser definitely will be made functional at a later date?


----------



## P Smith

That's strange, latest spooling SWs has updating version of the browser.


----------



## Lt Disher

P Smith said:


> That's strange, latest spooling SWs has updating version of the browser.


That's good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BobaBird

Lt, that's all I was told. I would think if the feature was going to be dropped it wouldn't still be in the beta s/w.


----------



## P Smith

What is spooling today for 922:



> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:V7TB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASH1','S040'-'S060'
> ASH1:'firmware_12_30_2009.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASH1','S040'-'S060'
> ASH1:*'browser_12_30_2009.tgz'* 'APV1'-'ASH1','S040'-'S060'
> ASH1:'APA1'-'ASH0','S040'-'S060'
> New FW:'ASH1','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## P Smith

New version:



> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:W0TB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASJ1','ATA0'-'ATB1','S040'-'S059'
> ASJ1:'firmware_12_30_2009.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASJ1','ATA0'-'ATB1','S040'-'S059'
> ASJ1:'browser_12_30_2009.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASJ1','ATA0'-'ATB1','S040'-'S059'
> ASJ1:'APA1'-'ASJ0','ATA0'-'ATB1','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'ASJ1','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## P Smith

Update - new browser and SW:



> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:WFTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASK1','S040'-'S059'
> ASK1:'*browser_01_21_2010*.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASK1','S040'-'S059'
> ASK1:'firmware_12_30_2009.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASK1','S040'-'S059'
> ASK1:'APA1'-'ASK0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*ASK1*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## P Smith

This time new SW "ATF1" spooling for 14 DVRs only:


> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:WRTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ATF1','S040'-'S059'
> ATF1:'firmware_12_30_2009.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATF1','S040'-'S059'
> ATF1:'browser_01_21_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATF1','S040'-'S059'
> ATF1:'APA1'-'ATF0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*ATF1*'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [14]


----------



## P Smith

Interesting tidbits and a question - what a purpose to add DTV logo to the ViP922 image library ?


----------



## TulsaOK

I give up.


----------



## P Smith

Me too .


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> Interesting tidbits and a question - what a purpose to add DTV logo to the ViP922 image library ?


Because EchoStar wants to sell the ViP922 to Dish, Direct, Comcast, Time Warner and the rest of them. 
EchoStar wants more than just Dish for a client. You will only see EchoStar on the 922 you wont see Dishnetwork.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> Because EchoStar wants to sell the ViP922 to Dish, Direct, Comcast, Time Warner and the rest of them.
> EchoStar wants more than just Dish for a client. You will only see EchoStar on the 922 you wont see Dishnetwork.


With that said, I'd sure like to see one with anyone's label on it.


----------



## fryguy503

I would LOVE to see the 922 w/ comcast. I *HATE* my cisco RNG comcast box. I love all Dish VIP DVR's


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> With that said, I'd sure like to see one with anyone's label on it.


AMEN


----------



## P Smith

Another version spooling:



> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:WWTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ATG1','S040'-'S059'
> ATG1:'firmware_12_30_2009.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATG1','S040'-'S059'
> ATG1:'browser_01_29_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATG1','S040'-'S059'
> ATG1:'APA1'-'ATG0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'1533','*ATG1*'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [199]


----------



## TulsaOK

And this means ......


----------



## P Smith

Work in progress ... including the browser. Number of device increasing too.


----------



## Jim148

I was looking for information on this device many months ago. Does anybody know if we may see this sometime this year? I gather from other sources that this is being beta tested as we speak, but that it may still be "buggy". Maybe I will just upgrade up to a 722k and get a separate Slingbox Pro-HD.


----------



## P Smith

Probably. Soon.


----------



## 356B

It's hard to say if it will be soon, seems to me there are some issues at play.....but this year? if not this year ...never... and that just means there's something else in the wind.


----------



## MarcusInMD

What a joke.


----------



## P Smith

New version:


> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:XATB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ATK1','S040'-'S059'
> ATK1:'browser_02_04_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATK1','S040'-'S059'
> ATK1:'firmware_02_04_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATK1','S040'-'S059'
> ATK1:'APA1'-'ATK0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*ATK1*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [213]


----------



## SDiego

Seems to me it just might not be that much longer for the release, since they keep spooling the updates often. I would imagine new customers will be first, the upgrades later. I would guess late spring or early summer. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## phrelin

New customers??? That's a recipe for disaster!!!

They should be getting it to customers who have struggled along with them on previous DVRs and who already have at least some experience with Sling or at least with Dish remote access. Why would they want to deal with angry new customers when it turns out that ...ooops... the firmware/software is just like any other ViP DVR initial release?

Oh, I know, it works in the homes of engineers and technicians in Colorado so it's bound to work smoothly installed in the home of a single mother of two in San Mateo, CA, whose ATT DSL goes down regularly.:nono:


----------



## SteveinDanville

Jim148 said:


> Does anybody know if we may see this sometime this year? I gather from other sources that this is being beta tested as we speak, but that it may still be "buggy".


I talked to a customer service rep yesterday, and I asked about the 922. She said they had a meeting the day before and she said it's moved out to 2012, not before. She said it never should have been announced as early as it was, that it was just mean. Keep waiting folks!


----------



## fryguy503

CSR's have never been told the release dates. Having used one of these, I am SO glad the touch remote was scrapped, not because it didnt work, the one i used was great but I have worked in 2 Noc's and a data center I know computers. The capacitive(sp) touch screen on the rcvr was useless and sucked. What I am afraid of is, "Hi youngin my name is herbert and I am new to your service, im 93 years old cant use a cell phone and my rcvr and remote isnt working" --- then the hours and hours of t/s begin.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SteveinDanville said:


> I talked to a customer service rep yesterday, and I asked about the 922. She said they had a meeting the day before and she said it's moved out to 2012, not before. She said it never should have been announced as early as it was, that it was just mean. Keep waiting folks!


I find that very hard to believe.

IF Dish doesn't release the 922 until 2012, there will be no point in releasing it... as most of the hardware in it will probably be obsoleted and they'd be better served moving onto the next thing.


----------



## P Smith

At least the year 2012 look as realistic date for the 922 aka 822 aka 722S.


----------



## olguy

Maybe she told you 2012 because she's tired of being asked when.:lol:

I was talking to a CSR today about another matter and asked him and got the same response I got a month or so ago from a CSR. "Yeah, we have them in the call centers for training but haven't heard a thing about when they will be out".

My best guess is SOON


----------



## 356B

According to the Mayan calender a time of transition from one World Age into another happens on 12/21/2012. 
Maybe they were talking about the release of the 922.........


----------



## SDiego

One Website thats taking preorders, says he has no official word, but they think it will be in the April time frame. The place has been in business for many years.


----------



## P Smith

April 2012.


----------



## domingos35

coming soon according to dish's website


----------



## jkane

soon [adv.] soon


 Next few minutes.
I will be there to help you soon.
 Next week.
There will be better weather soon.
 Next month.
Soon the plants will begin to flower.
 Next quarter.
The economy will soon be better.
 Next year.
Toyota will recover from this set back soon.
 Next century.
Peace will soon come to the entire planet Earth.
 Never.
The Dish ViP922 receiver will soon be available.


----------



## lujan

Does anyone know if the 922 will have 2 OTA tuners built in or will or have to purchase the second OTA module like you do on the 722k?


----------



## P Smith

Same design, but as you know only dish making policy - could be separate model for same $30, usually dish milking money by each opportunity.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

From what little we know, it would appear that the 922 will use the same OTA module as the 722K.

What's more unknown is if it will remain the same $30 add-on... or if it will come with the receiver.

I know way back with the model 6000 receiver... it started as a separate fee for the add-on OTA module... but later on they eventually just started including it.

Maybe at some point this will happen for the 722K and 922 as well.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Stewart Vernon said:


> From what little we know, it would appear that the 922 will use the same OTA module as the 722K.
> 
> What's more unknown is if it will remain the same $30 add-on... or if it will come with the receiver.
> 
> I know way back with the model 6000 receiver... it started as a separate fee for the add-on OTA module... but later on they eventually just started including it.
> 
> Maybe at some point this will happen for the 722K and 922 as well.


Granted all those 722k owners who tradeup, will be able to use there existing module.


----------



## matthewb80

Got the phone call today from my dish network dist. asking me how many 922's i want to order next week! Awesome


----------



## elbodude

What was your answer?


----------



## Jim5506

ZERO!!!


----------



## cditty

The 922 is neutered. No browser, no coax Tv2 out, and sling uses tv2 and not a third tuner. IMO it is less than a 722K with OTA module and a Slingbox.

All this time waiting and all you get is a new GUI, higher lease fee and HAVE to buy Sling extender to even HAVE a tv2. 

Epic fail.


----------



## P Smith

I' reading the "_No browser_" second time here, but looking into spool of 922's beta FW I see the browser updating thru all last versions. 
Feb FW is here.
Current spool.


----------



## P Smith

Today is spooling:


> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:YWTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASP1','S040'-'S059'
> ASP1:'firmware_02_26_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASP1','S040'-'S059'
> ASP1:'*browser_03_11_2010.tgz*' 'APV1'-'ASP1','S040'-'S059'
> ASP1:'APA1'-'ASP0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*ASP1*', '1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## am7crew

Its coming April 1 internally then retail release 2-3 weeks into April.


----------



## n0qcu

P Smith said:


> I' reading the "_No browser_" second time here, but looking into spool of 922's beta FW I see the browser updating thru all last versions.
> Feb FW is here.
> Current spool.


It is not going to be released with the browser, they are still working on getting it working correctly, they say it will be added after release. Of course we've heard that before about lots of features from E*.

Of course a browser doesn't belong on a TV anyway. Computers are for browsing, TV's are for watching programing.


----------



## MarcusInMD

am7crew said:


> Its coming April 1 internally then retail release 2-3 weeks into April.


says who?


----------



## cditty

n0qcu said:


> It is not going to be released with the browser, they are still working on getting it working correctly, they say it will be added after release. Of course we've heard that before about lots of features from E*.
> 
> Of course a browser doesn't belong on a TV anyway. Computers are for browsing, TV's are for watching programing.


I guess my point is that all this machine is after a year and a half is a 722K with a new GUI and integrated Sling.

It uses DLNA only for pictures (and maybe music), but no video.

I know I'm 'hatin', but I once thought this receiver would be incredible and it is just a let down to me *personally*.

I will keep my 722K and be very happy. Maybe two years from now, when they get around to enabling the new features, I'll jump in.

And to P. Smith, they are continuing to update the browser code in the firmware, but as N0qcu said, it will be totally disabled.

The browser would be cool if it had flash, so I could play HULU through it. But I'm pretty sure Dish would never allow that.


----------



## P Smith

My response was to your statement "_The 922 is neutered. No browser,_" because I gathered fact of opposite current status the 922.


----------



## P Smith

MarcusInMD said:


> says who?


- a person who works in Atlanta's dish distributing center


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_I don't think we need 2 threads to discuss the release of a receiver we don't know that much about and don't really know when the release date is, so merging with other thread._


----------



## matthewb80

DishSubLA said:


> Mmmm, yeah think so.


Dealer price is only $470


----------



## GrumpyBear

n0qcu said:


> It is not going to be released with the browser, they are still working on getting it working correctly, they say it will be added after release. Of course we've heard that before about lots of features from E*.
> 
> Of course a browser doesn't belong on a TV anyway. Computers are for browsing, TV's are for watching programing.


I agree for most browsing a Computer is the way to go. "IF" the internet tuner allows for a Netflix or Amazon plugin, than it will be very important.


----------



## 356B

matthewb80 said:


> Got the phone call today from my dish network dist. asking me how many 922's i want to order next week! Awesome


Is Dish going to contacting all customers? Or do you have some kind of a inside connection?
356B
vip622


----------



## GrumpyBear

356B said:


> Is Dish going to contacting all customers? Or do you have some kind of a inside connection?
> 356B
> vip622


I ,now you are asking a serious question, but it both made me laugh and upset me at the sametime. DISH doesn't SAY CRAP about new products until WELL after they are out.
I tried to upgrade to HD, Thanksgiving time '05, I didn't know about this site, and went directly off of the Dish website and CSR's. I had no idea that the 811 was about to become a lead weight, CSR's said nothing about replacements coming out. Battled for over 2 months to get the 811, found this site, Feb 1, just to find out the 811 was going to arrive as a dead weight, called back in just to be informed they couldn't do anything for me, as they finally shipped 811 on the 31 of Jan. Long story short found a superviser who would swap out the 811 for a 211, so I could watch the SuperBowl in HD while I waited on the 211, that took 3 days to arrive, were the 811 took almost 9 weeks to arrive. 
DISH IS NOT PROACTIVE on letting ANYBODY know about New product launch's even when they are rotating back Stock of old hardware and replacing it with new hardware. DISH IS TOTALLY USELESS, when it comes to letting customers no about something until WELL after the fact.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. Well Darryl and his other brother Darryl haven't changed the status of the 922 on the web site from:


----------



## 356B

GrumpyBear said:


> I ,now you are asking a serious question, but it both made me laugh and upset me at the sametime. DISH doesn't SAY CRAP about new products until WELL after they are out.
> I tried to upgrade to HD, Thanksgiving time '05, I didn't know about this site, and went directly off of the Dish website and CSR's. I had no idea that the 811 was about to become a lead weight, CSR's said nothing about replacements coming out. Battled for over 2 months to get the 811, found this site, Feb 1, just to find out the 811 was going to arrive as a dead weight, called back in just to be informed they couldn't do anything for me, as they finally shipped 811 on the 31 of Jan. Long story short found a superviser who would swap out the 811 for a 211, so I could watch the SuperBowl in HD while I waited on the 211, that took 3 days to arrive, were the 811 took almost 9 weeks to arrive.
> DISH IS NOT PROACTIVE on letting ANYBODY know about New product launch's even when they are rotating back Stock of old hardware and replacing it with new hardware. DISH IS TOTALLY USELESS, when it comes to letting customers no about something until WELL after the fact.


I suppose us country folk are a little naive, I didn't catch the sarcastic...sorry. Dish offered me the 922 a year ago promising it was just around the corner.....so far so good with my 622. I am looking forward to getting one though.


----------



## GrumpyBear

356B said:


> I suppose us country folk are a little naive, I didn't catch the sarcastic...sorry. Dish offered me the 922 a year ago promising it was just around the corner.....so far so good with my 622. I am looking forward to getting one though.


Oh Sarcasm  , then disregard my post. Gonzaga and the Huskies are doing good, and I was in too good of a mood to notice clear cut Sarcasm. Sorry about that.


----------



## nitz369

April 1st guaranteed!

I work for large 3rd party seller and we can sell it starting April 1st.


----------



## nitz369

Oh and it didn't mention pricing, but I watched a video about it, the video seemed to say that the 2nd tuner was for Sling only.


----------



## phrelin

nitz369 said:


> Oh and it didn't mention pricing, but I watched a video about it, the video seemed to say that the 2nd tuner was for Sling only.


Hmmm. Well, perhaps that's the going to be Dish's solution to the second HD output.

I got tired of waiting and when I realized that if I didn't want to be a beta tester I'd have to wait another six months, I then noticed last Friday that the price in my Amazon cart for a Slingbox Pro HD just dropped to $229.99 I knew I had to have it. So today I installed and set up my new Slingbox Pro HD on my 722. Works beautifully.

Plus, right at the moment the only thing wrong with the 722 is that stupid software glitch that occasionally erases what you just watched off the EHD.

But I will be waiting to see how well the 922 works and what it costs as I can always move the Pro over to the 612.


----------



## GrumpyBear

nitz369 said:


> April 1st guaranteed!
> 
> I work for large 3rd party seller and we can sell it starting April 1st.


hmmm I fear a joke coming on some of us on April 1st.:hurah::lol::hurah::lol::hurah:


----------



## matthewb80

356B said:


> Is Dish going to contacting all customers? Or do you have some kind of a inside connection?
> 356B
> vip622


I am a dish network retailer/installer so yes i have an inside connection


----------



## jkane

And the remote ... is it UHF only? Can I use my harmony remote with the April fools day 922?


----------



## phrelin

matthewb80 said:


> I am a dish network retailer/installer so yes i have an inside connection


We're you one of those who got to try out a unit for the past 4+ months, and if so how many hours a day did you use it to watch TV remotely?


----------



## am7crew

got mine yesterday its really nice, definitely worth the wait in my opinion.


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> got mine yesterday its really nice, definitely worth the wait in my opinion.


Where are pictures ?


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Well, perhaps that's the going to be Dish's solution to the second HD output.
> 
> I got tired of waiting and when I realized that if I didn't want to be a beta tester I'd have to wait another six months, I then noticed last Friday that the price in my Amazon cart for a Slingbox Pro HD just dropped to $229.99 I knew I had to have it. So today I installed and set up my new Slingbox Pro HD on my 722. Works beautifully.
> 
> Plus, right at the moment the only thing wrong with the 722 is that stupid software glitch that occasionally erases what you just watched off the EHD.
> 
> But I will be waiting to see how well the 922 works and what it costs as I can always move the Pro over to the 612.


I with you. Interested in a 922, may jump on a 922, but I want to see how the bells and whistles work with 922 1st.


----------



## am7crew

P Smith said:


> Where are pictures ?


here you go..


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> here you go..


Are you normal ummm customer  - I see there DTV HR DVR also. 
Perhaps you're sorta involved in test processes ...


----------



## am7crew

Im a normal customer, I subscribe to both D* and E* as Ive said many times. Not a official tester of any kind. Believe me if I could get a HR24 now I would to see what all the talk is about.


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> Im a normal customer, I subscribe to both D* and E* as Ive said many times. Not a official tester of any kind. Believe me if I could get a HR24 now I would to see what all the talk is about.


You can do that - just ask stilen621 for a price. 

Back to your 922 - did you bought it outright or knew someone from dish distribution center in Atlanta ?
Also, is it running beta SW, like ASK1 sorta ?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Gee, that guide is pretty...


----------



## am7crew

attached are better pics taken closer up.


----------



## P Smith

Would be nice to hear full story - how you get it, how much , activation, current FW, etc.


----------



## fryguy503

Is your model 922 still having random issues with Check switches and the 1 out of every 5 timers failing to fire or stop recording?

Those were the last major issues we ran into when testing the 922 a few months ago.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Any chance on getting you to create folders? I am interested in the folder view on the main page.


----------



## nitz369

Maybe April Fools, found out launch delayed until April 7th.


----------



## phrelin

nitz369 said:


> Maybe April Fools, found out launch delayed until April 7th.


Or soon.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Or soon.


DON'T GO THERE.
:lol::lol:


----------



## samsmith

I just called E* and was told that they are planning to release the 922 receiver in very shortly, they said since this is a 2 tv system, #1 output will be directly to the tv but with tv2 output i can watch live tv or recorded shows from my laptop or desktop, but i can watch HD programming only if i am on home network and only SD programming on other networks. Can someone explain more about this? i just cannot wait to get one of this 922 receiver


----------



## sigma1914

Does Dish's regular ViP guide look different from the new 922 guide? Just curious, I'm not a Directv trolling this side.


----------



## P Smith

sigma1914 said:


> Does Dish's regular ViP guide look different from the new 922 guide? Just curious, I'm not a Directv trolling this side.


Not that far away (you can find some pictures here) for count it as attractive.


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> Does Dish's regular ViP guide look different from the new 922 guide? Just curious, I'm not a Directv trolling this side.


No the current guide looks very different. Current one is user friendly, not as nice looking though. New guide is very Sling guide looking, and I just realized I answered my own questions on how folders will look, as I know how they look using Slingguide.


----------



## WynsWrld98

external drives from VIP722 will work (content accessible) on VIP922?


----------



## P Smith

VIP922 aka VIP722s = ViP722k+Sling

Why not ?


----------



## jkane

samsmith said:


> I just called E* and was told that they are planning to release the 922 receiver in very shortly, they said since this is a 2 tv system, #1 output will be directly to the tv but with tv2 output i can watch live tv or recorded shows from my laptop or desktop, but i can watch HD programming only if i am on home network and only SD programming on other networks. Can someone explain more about this? i just cannot wait to get one of this 922 receiver


First mistake ... calling a CSR and expecting accurate information!  Sorry, could not resist!

DiSH must have some kind of super power control over our home routers to keep them from allowing HD traffic out. I suppose they might have written some proprietary application you have to install on your home PC's that allow them to get HD and then created a private protocol that does not route. Short of that bonehead move, it is unlikely what the CSR said was true.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Or soon.


Tuesday.

Not sure which Tuesday, but some Tuesday the 922 will be available.
(That doesn't mean it won't be available on the Wednesday before the Tuesday.)


----------



## James Long

jkane said:


> First mistake ... calling a CSR and expecting accurate information!  Sorry, could not resist!
> 
> DiSH must have some kind of super power control over our home routers to keep them from allowing HD traffic out. I suppose they might have written some proprietary application you have to install on your home PC's that allow them to get HD and then created a private protocol that does not route. Short of that bonehead move, it is unlikely what the CSR said was true.


Not hard to do. If the IP is on the network allow HD, if it has to go through a gateway don't. Nothing fancy needed to honor a netmask. (It would get messy for people with multiple networks in their home, for example using different networks for wired vs wireless.)


----------



## RasputinAXP

James Long said:


> Not hard to do. If the IP is on the network allow HD, if it has to go through a gateway don't. Nothing fancy needed to honor a netmask. (It would get messy for people with multiple networks in their home, for example using different networks for wired vs wireless.)


actually they don't even have to do that. If the requesting IP is on Class A 10.0, Class B 172.16-31.0 or Class C 192.168.0 give HD, if not give SD. Private nets don't route over the Internet.


----------



## fta2095

RasputinAXP said:


> actually they don't even have to do that. If the requesting IP is on Class A 10.0, Class B 172.16-31.0 or Class C 192.168.0 give HD, if not give SD. Private nets don't route over the Internet.


This is trivial to bypass .....


----------



## 356B

Ahhhhhh, I beginning to think I done been had......and it ain't even April fools day yet.


----------



## RasputinAXP

fta2095 said:


> This is trivial to bypass .....


You have lousy routing that allows unroutable addresses to route over the public Internet?


----------



## bnborg

RasputinAXP said:


> You have lousy routing that allows unroutable addresses to route over the public Internet?


*N*etwork *A*ddress *T*ranslation?


----------



## P Smith

New betas


> 119W
> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:ZHTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059'
> ASQ1:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059'
> ASQ1:'browser_03_23_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059'
> ASQ1:'APA1'-'ASQ0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*ASQ1*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000





> 129W
> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:ZKTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059'
> ATT1:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059'
> ATT1:'browser_03_23_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059'
> ATT1:'APA1'-'ATT0','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*ATT1*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [227]


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> attached are better pics taken closer up.


What FW version it has ?


----------



## James Long

bnborg said:


> RasputinAXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lousy routing that allows unroutable addresses to route over the public Internet?
> 
> 
> 
> *N*etwork *A*ddress *T*ranslation?
Click to expand...

NAT does not allow unroutable addresses to route, NAT changes unroutable addresses to a different address that IS routable on the next network.

The netmask method would be trivial to implement (if the other device doesn't require going through a gateway it is local and gets a HD feed). You could probably do a reverse NAT that would present a distant device as if it were on the local network. Certainly not a normal "out of the box" gateway setup.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Thanks, James. Routing 101. NAT points INTERNAL, sometimes UNROUTABLE private addresses at an outgoing ROUTABLE PUBLIC IP address.

"Sometimes unroutable" because sometimes at we have to NAT one subnet of our public address space outbound from our second, backup Internet connection. That said, we cannot route the devices on our 172.16 internal network directly OUT either Internet connection without a NAT (and in our case, an additional proxy server) because they are inherently unroutable.


----------



## am7crew

no external hard drive support yet, timers work just fine. Havent missed one recording yet.


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> no external hard drive support yet, timers work just fine. Havent missed one recording yet.


What is FW version it's running ?


----------



## DustoMan

fta2095 said:


> This is trivial to bypass .....


But why would you want to? How fast is your upload speed? Mine's 3Mb and I'm in a minority, most people won't have a fast enough upload speed to support HD streaming. Personally, I'm fine with SD streaming outside the home as long as I still have HD streaming while inside. And E*, get that SlingReciever out pronto!


----------



## am7crew

P Smith said:


> What is FW version it's running ?


0047


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> 0047


Can't be - could you post screen shot of SysInfo ? You could alter last 4 digits of R00xxxx and Sxxxxx if you like.


----------



## am7crew

P Smith said:


> Can't be - could you post screen shot of SysInfo ? You could alter last 4 digits of R00xxxx and Sxxxxx if you like.


here


----------



## P Smith

Oh, thanks. A lot of white color . And the FW version is *ASQ1* - see post#217. Beta. Production versions starts from "*S*1xx".
That 0047 more related to WiFI Sling part.


----------



## 356B

Is it out yet............................? April fools day is very soon..........


----------



## P Smith

Some ppl bought it at beta stage. Interesting how CSR did authorize it, am7crew ?


----------



## am7crew

they had no problems adding it to my account it also shows a pic of it on the website under my equipment. Retail software is coming Wednesday as reported by satelliteguys. so I think its safe to say the release date is forth coming.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Ok do we put a countdown in this thread to see if anybody can oder a 922 in 24hrs from now?


----------



## P Smith

Let me check that rumor about production FW for ViP922 ["Retail software"] first. Before seen it in fields [sats] I wouldn't bet my 2c.


----------



## Lt Disher

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok do we put a countdown in this thread to see if anybody can oder a 922 in 24hrs from now?


The last Charlie chat said April 1 for in-house distribution and other customers about 2 weeks later.


----------



## lujan

Lt Disher said:


> The last Charlie chat said April 1 for in-house distribution and other customers about 2 weeks later.


What's "in-house distribution"? Dish employees?


----------



## Lt Disher

lujan said:


> What's "in-house distribution"? Dish employees?


I don't know for sure, but it is probably getting distribution out to retailers so they can be ready to offer the unit to the public with a little bit of practice and knowledge of the unit under their belts.


----------



## P Smith

lujan said:


> What's "in-house distribution"? Dish employees?


They could narrow spool of production FW to that 200+ targets by serial numbers as they doing for some betas sometimes.


----------



## James Long

At this point the current beta should be the first release ... the label is just symantics. Once released it is more important to keep the public away from the test software. I would not be surprised to see a "beta" label software on the box for several more weeks. (Although DISH does have their naming conventions.)

And yes, P Smith, you're right. DISH can target down to the individual receiver. So if there is something that they are trying to fix they can send the fix to real beta receivers without risking that they broke something else. The same occurs with phased in release of production software in case the betas missed something.


----------



## HDlover

samsmith said:


> I just called E* and was told that they are planning to release the 922 receiver in very shortly, they said since this is a 2 tv system, #1 output will be directly to the tv but with tv2 output i can watch live tv or recorded shows from my laptop or desktop, but i can watch HD programming only if i am on home network and only SD programming on other networks. Can someone explain more about this? i just cannot wait to get one of this 922 receiver


You'll need to get another sling receiver from Dish to watch on your second TV. How much that will cost has not been stated. The 922 doesn't make much sense unless the extra receiver is cheap. What are the odds of that? Oh, you'll also have to change the connection type depending on if you want to watch on your laptop, etc or your second TV. Won't that be fun when you have to change the connection every time you go out. Then anyone else who wants to watch on the second TV will be SOL. Dish had better be able to change all this or the 922 will be a bust.


----------



## GrumpyBear

HDlover said:


> You'll need to get another sling receiver from Dish to watch on your second TV. How much that will cost has not been stated. The 922 doesn't make much sense unless the extra receiver is cheap. What are the odds of that? Oh, you'll also have to change the connection type depending on if you want to watch on your laptop, etc or your second TV. Won't that be fun when you have to change the connection every time you go out. Then anyone else who wants to watch on the second TV will be SOL. Dish had better be able to change all this or the 922 will be a bust.


Why would you have to do all that?


----------



## P Smith

Well, as I did suggest first *228* ViP922 boxes getting production FW *S1.00* from 129W tp30 now:


> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:ZUTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> S100:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> S100:'browser_03_29_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> S100:'APA1'-'ATT1','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*S100*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [228]


am7crew, is your DVR got it ?


----------



## am7crew

No just checked, still on ASQ1


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> No just checked, still on ASQ1


Check your R0xxxxx if it in the current list.


----------



## lujan

I just called E* and was told that they didn't have anything yet in the system but that he had received a memo that the 922 was coming out today (no April fools joke). He suggested I call back later today.


----------



## am7crew

On the retail software now.


----------



## GrumpyBear

lujan said:


> I just called E* and was told that they didn't have anything yet in the system but that he had received a memo that the 922 was coming out today (no April fools joke). He suggested I call back later today.


I just called its 1030am pacific time. Was just told that it will be released on the 7th of May now. Brandon seemed to know what he was talking about and put me on hold twice to verify.


----------



## lujan

GrumpyBear said:


> I just called its 1030am pacific time. Was just told that it will be released on the 7th of May now. Brandon seemed to know what he was talking about and put me on hold twice to verify.


Now it's 5/7/10.


----------



## coldsteel

Strange, my contact said 4/7.


----------



## jkane

SOON!

:icon_band
:bonk1:
:beatdeadhorse:
!Devil_lol


----------



## MarcusInMD

I was just told April 7th, 2010 is the release date.


----------



## P Smith

New spool - looks like as for all, 119W tp19:


> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:0EWC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> S100:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> S100:'browser_03_29_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> S100:'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S059'
> New FW:'*S100*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## Lt Disher

P Smith said:


> New spool - looks like as for all, 119W tp19:


No one can call it vaporware now.


----------



## nitz369

Looks like Existing customers get it for $200-$200 depending on star status?
New Customers is $200 upgrade
DVR Fee is $10.

also looks like you cannot use 2nd TV for anything but Sling.


----------



## nitz369

Oh also there is no External USB HDD support.


----------



## Lt Disher

nitz369 said:


> Oh also there is no External USB HDD support.


Latest reports I've seen are saying the the EHD support has been added to the production software release S100.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Just give me HD sling and reliability and I will be happy.

So, when does the sling receiver become available? Will it be ethernet or wifi?


----------



## GrumpyBear

coldsteel said:


> Strange, my contact said 4/7.


Just going by what the CSR told me today. Granted I will be calling on April 7th to.


----------



## brant

apparently most thought my post about 922 being here and available was an april fool's joke;

922 is here

i can assure you it wasn't a joke; i saw 20 of them sitting on the shelf at a dish network owned facility; they are ready for install but no one here has ordered it yet. two were hooked up for training, which has been going on for weeks i was told. was told they were received a week ago, and only installed by request for that specific receiver.

just thought i'd share for those that are really wanting one.


----------



## Daddy Freddy

so...forgive me for being ignor...but, the 922 will operate 1 hd TV, 2nd TV for sling, no pIP, no 2nd TV SD...So, really no diff than the 722k, only sling...so I can watch TV on my computer, lap top, cell phone? Please help me understand what the diff is? Can't I go and buy a sling box and do the same thing for less than 200 big ones?


----------



## Lt Disher

Daddy Freddy said:


> so...forgive me for being ignor...but, the 922 will operate 1 hd TV, 2nd TV for sling, no pIP, no 2nd TV SD...So, really no diff than the 722k, only sling...so I can watch TV on my computer, lap top, cell phone? Please help me understand what the diff is? Can't I go and buy a sling box and do the same thing for less than 200 big ones?


I believe it will have PIP. It has two tuners.


----------



## P Smith

Daddy Freddy, 
You should know, the 922 it's just renamed 722s and originally cloned from 722k.


----------



## Daddy Freddy

I hear ya...I will tell everyone...yall are very knowlegable, some stuff, well.. most stuff on here goes well over my head...the fella that post spooling info...huh...what in the ...is spooling...

I was hoping the new rec was going to "change" the way we watch TV... I still like 1 rec that operates all HD Tv in house without running cables all over the place, oh and a huge HDrive would be nice since buying an ext hd seems to be out of the question...hope they fix all the problems yall post here.


----------



## nitz369

Daddy Freddy said:


> so...forgive me for being ignor...but, the 922 will operate 1 hd TV, 2nd TV for sling, no pIP, no 2nd TV SD...So, really no diff than the 722k, only sling...so I can watch TV on my computer, lap top, cell phone? Please help me understand what the diff is? Can't I go and buy a sling box and do the same thing for less than 200 big ones?


You are just about correct, other than it does have 1TB drive and a newly updated GUI.


----------



## nitz369

Lt Disher said:


> Latest reports I've seen are saying the the EHD support has been added to the production software release S100.


Hopefully thats true, maybe they are turning that feature on sooner than later, the latest training docs I have which came out last week state no EHD support.


----------



## Lt Disher

nitz369 said:


> Hopefully thats true, maybe they are turning that feature on sooner than later, the latest training docs I have which came out last week state no EHD support.


Do those training docs say anything about PIP?


----------



## am7crew

PIP works just fine. Same with external harddrive


----------



## am7crew

enjoy


----------



## P Smith

Daddy Freddy said:


> I hear ya...I will tell everyone...yall are very knowlegable, some stuff, well.. most stuff on here goes well over my head...the fella that post spooling info...huh...*what in the ...is spooling...*
> 
> I was hoping the new rec was going to "change" the way we watch TV... I still like 1 rec that operates all HD Tv in house without running cables all over the place, oh and a huge HDrive would be nice since buying an ext hd seems to be out of the question...hope they fix all the problems yall post here.


OK, bear with me.

See the picture with System Info screen of your [perspective] ViP922  at left. Next to it posted Spool Info. Contours and lines shows links between them - in short: if your DVR characters and numbers fall into that ranges - the box will download the FW; additionally you could see parts in each spool with own criteria to update:
- 1533 - new bootstrap version
- 'browser' - separate part
- 'firmware' - separate part [Sling ?]
- main FW.

Easy pie.


----------



## GrumpyBear

coldsteel said:


> Strange, my contact said 4/7.


Just did a quick chat with Dish Tech support
My Question was I want to order a ViP922

Dish Tech)I'd be happy to assist you with that. 
Dish Tech) The ViP922 expected release date is 4/10/2010 so you will have to contact us then to order it 
Me) Oh ok. Thank you for your time

two different methods two different dates. I am thinking the 1st guy misread and really meant April 7th and not May 7th. Looking good for early April I think. We need to keep an eye out on 622/722 firmware updates over the next week or so. Now if somebody can confirm a price......


----------



## am7crew

Yeah the release date is April 7th.


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> Yeah the release date is April 7th.


I don't see EHD screen on your last pictures - am I missed it ?


----------



## GrumpyBear

am7crew said:


> Yeah the release date is April 7th.


Not doubting, but I will be in a wait and see mode. I will be more interested in the timeline as we see the DUO recievers get new firmware to work with the Sling 922.


----------



## RAD

GrumpyBear said:


> Not doubting, but I will be in a wait and see mode. I will be more interested in the timeline as we see the DUO recievers get new firmware to work with the Sling 922.


You're saying the DUO's will be getting a software update to make them a Sling "catcher" for the 922's?


----------



## P Smith

RAD said:


> You're saying the DUO's will be getting a software update to make them a Sling "catcher" for the 922's?


GrumpyBear,
Never heard about that - could you enlighten us ? Was it on CC or dish web ?


----------



## Lt Disher

GrumpyBear said:


> Not doubting, but I will be in a wait and see mode. I will be more interested in the timeline as we see the DUO recievers get new firmware to work with the Sling 922.


This is confusing to me too. What do you mean? How would a DUO work with the 922? ???


----------



## hawker152

if it matters, we do have them at our warehouse and are just waiting for the work orders to install them.


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> GrumpyBear,
> Never heard about that - could you enlighten us ? Was it on CC or dish web ?


CES this year.


----------



## P Smith

GrumpyBear said:


> CES this year.


Any official announce ? Or CES's picture with the feature's description ?


----------



## Lt Disher

GrumpyBear said:


> Not doubting, but I will be in a wait and see mode. I will be more interested in the timeline as we see the DUO recievers get new firmware to work with the Sling 922.


Are you possibly talking about the "TV Everywhere™ Adapter - The World's Smallest Slingbox" instead of the 922?

Here is a link to TV Everywhere on the DISH site.
http://dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/default.aspx


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> Any official announce ? Or CES's picture with the feature's description ?


No it wasn't an offical annoucement, I have been looking out for it. I was talking to a Dish Rep and one of the things that came up with how the 622/722 was going to work with the 922. Was told that the Duo's none of the rest would be seeing a firmware update to work with the Sling capablities of the 922. Figured as things came closer to an offical launch we would get more info on just how Dish would be doing the TV EVerywere concept, and the Firmware was one of those things I have been keeping an eye out for.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Lt Disher said:


> Are you possibly talking about the "TV Everywhere™ Adapter - The World's Smallest Slingbox" instead of the 922?
> 
> Here is a link to TV Everywhere on the DISH site.
> http://dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/default.aspx


No wasn't talking about the checkbook adapter with all the pretty holes, nor the extender.
Granted this wouldn't be the 1st time bad info was passed out at CES


----------



## P Smith

Lt Disher said:


> Are you possibly talking about the "TV Everywhere™ Adapter - The World's Smallest Slingbox" instead of the 922?
> 
> Here is a link to TV Everywhere on the DISH site.
> http://dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/default.aspx


There is no one word about new FW for DUO [622|722|722k] DVR.


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> There is no one word about new FW for DUO [622|722|722k] DVR.


Maybe its new firmware to make sure it works with the TV everywere adapter?


----------



## Lt Disher

This might be something like what Directv is doing with the MRV. I read some talk about using Flash technology to allow viewing from one DVR to another using wifi and any Flash enabled device, like another receiver or even a Flash enabled TV. I didn't connect this explicitly with Sling at the time and it was only rumor for future development.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Lt Disher said:


> This might be something like what Directv is doing with the MRV. I read some talk about using Flash technology to allow viewing from one DVR to another using wifi and any Flash enabled device, like another receiver or even a Flash enabled TV. I didn't connect this explicitly with Sling at the time and it was only rumor for future development.


I wouldn't use WiFi myself for HD streaming.


----------



## Lt Disher

GrumpyBear said:


> I wouldn't use WiFi myself for HD streaming.


I'm jumping back to Sling here, but the 922 uses the home network to transmit the HD signal to a second TV. Maybe I have my terms mixed here, but that is Wifi, correct?


----------



## DustoMan

GrumpyBear said:


> I wouldn't use WiFi myself for HD streaming.


Wireless N works fine for streaming HD video. I got it working over G but it's not as consistent. But N get's a definite thumbs up for me.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Anyone with a 922...How does HD look being streamed to another TV? I am curious if wireless N or wired connection will provide the same picture quality as on the primary display.


----------



## am7crew

cant speak on the wireless part as mine are hard wired, and HD play back to a computer is perfect quality, on another TV I would imagine its the same but havent tried it as I dont have one of the other sling box things to hook up to a tv 2.


----------



## am7crew

P Smith said:


> I don't see EHD screen on your last pictures - am I missed it ?


bottom left icon "My Media Transfer".


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> bottom left icon "My Media Transfer".


If you will click on the button - what would be next ?


----------



## am7crew

if you have a external drive it shows its contents and allows you to watch or move, if not it says "No Media Device Attached".


----------



## P Smith

Any chance to connect 2 TB disk ?


----------



## am7crew

biggest external drive I have is 500GB, With the 922 storing 200 hours of HD Im not going to need a external drive for a while


----------



## P Smith

There was a promise from dish to raise EHD size, so far 1.5 Tb is top - ppl did wait for April 1st to see if 2 TB working. And your box got latest FW, other 622/722 didn't updated yet.


----------



## lujan

Anyone have pictures of the back of the 922? I'm only interested if it has the dual OTA tuners like the 722k. If not, I will stick with my 722.


----------



## GrumpyBear

lujan said:


> Anyone have pictures of the back of the 922? I'm only interested if it has the dual OTA tuners like the 722k. If not, I will stick with my 722.


Uses the same module as the 722k and the rest of the k models.


----------



## jkane

Does it work with a harmony remote, or am I stuck with crappy Dish remotes that are not as compatible with other devices as dish says they are?


----------



## coldsteel

jkane said:


> Does it work with a harmony remote, or am I stuck with crappy Dish remotes that are not as compatible with other devices as dish says they are?


:sure:

Dish has never claimed that, with certainty, that their remote will work anything but the receiver.


----------



## 356B

coldsteel said:


> :sure:
> 
> Dish has never claimed that, with certainty, that their remote will work anything but the receiver.


It works with my Philips TV....... I also have a Harmony remote, I would imagine Harmony will make the necessary adjustments to accommodate this new product.:lol: or not..........:sure:


----------



## am7crew

lujan said:


> Anyone have pictures of the back of the 922? I'm only interested if it has the dual OTA tuners like the 722k. If not, I will stick with my 722.


----------



## am7crew

jkane said:


> Does it work with a harmony remote, or am I stuck with crappy Dish remotes that are not as compatible with other devices as dish says they are?


I was told it does work with the Harmony remotes, however dont have one myself so cant speak on that other than what I was told from someone else with one.


----------



## MarcusInMD

What does everyone do for a second TV while we wait for the slingbox to be released? I am outputting to our new LCD tv via coax...Picture is not terrible but the only reason (well one of the only reasons) I am getting the 922 is to output HD to this TV...With the 622, at least we can output to this TV right now.


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


>


a) filmed by yakuza
b) poor guy - no tripod
c) very poor yakuza - not enough light for filming


----------



## MarcusInMD

P Smith said:


> a) filmed by yakuza
> b) poor guy - no tripod
> c) very poor yakuza - not enough light for filming


Thought they did away with that touch pad remote? He pulls one out of the box.


----------



## MarcusInMD

After watching the rest of the video, the guy should spend less of his money on tattoos and get a maid in there to vacuum his floors...wow. :lol:


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> What does everyone do for a second TV while we wait for the slingbox to be released?


I'm using my Slingbox Pro HD which works just fine with my 722. Should the time ever come that I can actually get a 922 and want to do so, which isn't a given, then I'll put the Slingbox on my 612.


----------



## MarcusInMD

phrelin said:


> I'm using my Slingbox Pro HD which works just fine with my 722. Should the time ever come that I can actually get a 922 and want to do so, which isn't a given, then I'll put the Slingbox on my 612.


How do you receive at your other TV?


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> How do you receive at your other TV?


Well, perhaps I'm misleading you all here because we are still feeling out the possibilities with a Slingbox in the era of the iPad. The Slingbox gives you a great HD picture over your internal home network - you really should plug _*it*_ directly into your router, but your computer will receive just fine through a wireless card.

We do have a "home theater setup" with its surround sound and our 7-year-old Pany 42" plasma (720p) for daily prime time TV viewing. We have eliminated all the other TV's but one old, little kitchen TV that gets its signal from a coax run. But it may even go as I'll mention later.

Frankly, as I work with the Slingbox, I'm realizing that should I ever put a large HD screen anywhere else in the house the optimal choice may be to connect it to a computer as this gives the most flexibility for internet streaming, sharing media across a home network, etc.

I don't know how to explain this without appearing ostentatious, but we removed the TV from our home office and use a computer with a 25" monitor (my wife and I have identical HP Intel i7-920 based computers with 9GB RAM, 1GB ATI Radeon HD 4650 video cards, HP2509 monitors). Anywhere else in or around the house we drag our HP Pavilion HDX9010 20" notebook which normally sits next to the fireplace in the family room.

We also have an HP 15.5" laptop which worked fine on a recent trip, though the hotel's network throttled down the speed so much we only got an SD signal.

We have an iPad supposedly coming Monday and the Sling folks are working on an App for it (they have one for the iPhone). I think there is a chance that the iPad could become the little TV sitting in a dock in the kitchen that we can use to display recipes along with TV.

The thing is, for most normal TV shows the "wow" factor of large screen HD has warn off. No I don't want to watch "Lawrence of Arabia" on an iPhone, and I do like a sharp 720p/1080i picture when watching normal TV programming but without the size so large the people's complexion flaws begin to dominate my attention.

I guess I'm still feeling this out, but I believe that people will want to think about using a computer rather than a Sling receiver for additional TVs.


----------



## MarcusInMD

phrelin said:


> Well, perhaps I'm misleading you all here because we are still feeling out the possibilities with a Slingbox in the era of the iPad. The Slingbox gives you a great HD picture over your internal home network - you really should plug _*it*_ directly into your router, but your computer will receive just fine through a wireless card.
> 
> We do have a "home theater setup" with its surround sound and our 7-year-old Pany 42" plasma (720p) for daily prime time TV viewing. We have eliminated all the other TV's but one old, little kitchen TV that gets its signal from a coax run. But it may even go as I'll mention later.
> 
> Frankly, as I work with the Slingbox, I'm realizing that should I ever put a large HD screen anywhere else in the house the optimal choice may be to connect it to a computer as this gives the most flexibility for internet streaming, sharing media across a home network, etc.
> 
> I don't know how to explain this without appearing ostentatious, but we removed the TV from our home office and use a computer with a 25" monitor (my wife and I have identical HP Intel i7-920 based computers with 9GB RAM, 1GB ATI Radeon HD 4650 video cards, HP2509 monitors). Anywhere else in or around the house we drag our HP Pavilion HDX9010 20" notebook which normally sits next to the fireplace in the family room.
> 
> We also have an HP 15.5" laptop which worked fine on a recent trip, though the hotel's network throttled down the speed so much we only got an SD signal.
> 
> We have an iPad supposedly coming Monday and the Sling folks are working on an App for it (they have one for the iPhone). I think there is a chance that the iPad could become the little TV sitting in a dock in the kitchen that we can use to display recipes along with TV.
> 
> The thing is, for most normal TV shows the "wow" factor of large screen HD has warn off. No I don't want to watch "Lawrence of Arabia" on an iPhone, and I do like a sharp 720p/1080i picture when watching normal TV programming but without the size so large the people's complexion flaws begin to dominate my attention.
> 
> I guess I'm still feeling this out, but I believe that people will want to think about using a computer rather than a Sling receiver for additional TVs.


That won't work for us though..I need easy plug and play in that room. Our TV hangs on the wall and that's it in that area.

I can get ethernet to it no problem, but it's gotta get the signal into the TV somehow. I guess I will have to wait for the sling catcher.


----------



## P Smith

New beta FW spooling at 129W tp30 for 411 devices:


> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:00TD
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'AVA1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> AVA1:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'AVA1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> AVA1:'browser_04_01_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'AVA1','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> AVA1:'APA1'-'AVA0','S040'-'S059','S100'-'S100'
> New FW:'*AVA1*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [411]


Updated browser.


----------



## prm1177

am7crew said:


> I was told it does work with the Harmony remotes, however dont have one myself so cant speak on that other than what I was told from someone else with one.


It will work with the Harmony Remotes.


----------



## am7crew

P Smith said:


> New beta FW spooling at 129W tp30 for 411 devices:
> 
> Updated browser.


nice Ill check for it later on tonight.


----------



## P Smith

am7crew said:


> nice Ill check for it later on tonight.


Not sure if your 922 get it, only 411 boxes updated - for sure it's need to know your 922's IDs.


----------



## saberfly

On my 722 receiver when i download anything through ethernet i can only get max about 6MBPS. My internet is 35MBPS. Does anyone know if the 922 is any faster?


----------



## finniganps

When will existing customers be able to get this and what is the cost/commitment? I currently have a 722 and 508.


----------



## P Smith

finniganps said:


> When will existing customers be able to get this and what is the cost/commitment? I currently have a 722 and 508.


Price and date(s) posted in the thread.


----------



## saberfly

Geez i hope it makes it for the 7th. I hope you dont have to have a tech come put it in either. Anyone know if its going to have to come with a tech to put it in?


----------



## P Smith

saberfly said:


> Geez i hope it makes it for the 7th. I hope you dont have to have a tech come put it in either. *Anyone know if its going to have to come with a tech to put it in?*


Most likely as you know last dish trend of requirements to installs, updates, fixes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

saberfly said:


> On my 722 receiver when i download anything through ethernet i can only get max about 6MBPS. My internet is 35MBPS. Does anyone know if the 922 is any faster?


You're doing better than a lot of us!

I have 6Mbps and I never see above 2.25 Mbps or so on my 722. I don't know where the bottleneck is, but I've always thought it was on the Dish server end of things.


----------



## jcf41

I've spoken to 3 Dish CSR's and all 3 say there is no TV 2 output via coax. I'm not confident in their knowledge of the situation, so if anyone has a CONFIRMED report of this being available or not, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## bnborg

jcf41 said:


> I've spoken to 3 Dish CSR's and all 3 say there is no TV 2 output via coax. I'm not confident in their knowledge of the situation, so if anyone has a CONFIRMED report of this being available or not, it would be much appreciated.


I don't know about the 922, but on my 722 it works fine. Menu-6-1-5 is modulator setup. It has settings for both TV1 and TV2.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jcf41 said:


> I've spoken to 3 Dish CSR's and all 3 say there is no TV 2 output via coax. I'm not confident in their knowledge of the situation, so if anyone has a CONFIRMED report of this being available or not, it would be much appreciated.


Are you talking about SD or HD on the TV2 output on coax? I have heard that SD yes, HD No on the TV2 output on Coax for the ViP922


----------



## P Smith

Functionally (connectors wise) it should be same as 722k, as it utilize its HW platform.


----------



## bnborg

There is no HD modulator.

The coax displays as 720 x 480 i on my HD TV, whether it is TV1 or TV2.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, don't expect HD via modulated output any time in the near future. Combination of expensive components & the networks/movie studios desire to have protected/encrypted content.

I wouldn't expect the 922 to have any "advances" towards that end.

What might serve as a substitute, though, could be the Sling output of HD via local network. You'll have to get a sling "catcher" or whatever Dish decides to pair with the 922 on the other end of things... but it might be a viable way to get HD to another room without having to run long HDMI/component cables.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, don't expect HD via modulated output any time in the near future. Combination of expensive components & the networks/movie studios desire to have protected/encrypted content.
> 
> I wouldn't expect the 922 to have any "advances" towards that end.
> 
> What might serve as a substitute, though, could be the Sling output of HD via local network. You'll have to get a sling "catcher" or whatever Dish decides to pair with the 922 on the other end of things... but it might be a viable way to get HD to another room without having to run long HDMI/component cables.


I am hoping things become clearer, between Wednesday and Friday, as it look like the ViP922 will be available, and hopefully the TV Everywhere adapater and Multiroom extender will be available, and we can get some more detailed info on all of the above.


----------



## MarcusInMD

OK,
If it can do standard def for TV2 that will be fine until the sling catcher shows up to do HD. I just didn't want to be left with less functionality then my 622 has until the sling catcher is available.


----------



## Bigg

Yeah, it's definitely got the modulated output in that video, it's bright orange! HD modulation is big $$$, DirecTV does it, but only for big commercial installs where they want to have their own SMATV setup. Plus, they couldn't do it for HBO.

Not really knowing anything about the topic, my guess is that the misinformation came from the output being disabled in some beta tests to increase stability and not go in circles chasing bugs on early builds. Note that is 100% speculation.

$200 for a new sub +$6/mo, that is just amazing, considering it does more than a $900 TiVo, and has a lot more effective HD space (since it's all MPEG-4, Cablecard is all MPEG-2).


----------



## VDP07

finniganps said:


> When will existing customers be able to get this and what is the cost/commitment? I currently have a 722 and 508.


Existing customers who haven't upgraded in last 12 mos. and are "A" rated, $200.00, "B" rated $400.00. New DHA24 customers, $200.00 upgrade fee


----------



## phrelin

VDP07 said:


> Existing customers who haven't upgraded in last 12 mos. and are "A" rated, $200.00, "B" rated $400.00. New DHA24 customers, $200.00 upgrade fee


It's difficult to imagine how to equate these numbers with the fact that I just bought a Slingbox PRO HD for $229.99 and hooked it up to my 722. But we'll see what a 922 will do that makes it so valuable. Right?


----------



## jcf41

GrumpyBear said:


> Are you talking about SD or HD on the TV2 output on coax? I have heard that SD yes, HD No on the TV2 output on Coax for the ViP922


Yes, I'm talking SD, just like my 622 does now, and the CSR said no. He said TV2 is available only to other computers using the sling functionality.

Anyone able to confirm yet?


----------



## saberfly

Dont beleieve everything the CSRs tell you. Ive gotten so many different answers to things ive asked. It gets so confusing talking to them. It has to have TV2 available otherwise it would be useless to most. I dont know if ill upgrade if theres no TV2 and ive been excited about this since they first showed it. Im betting it will have the same function as the 722. Ive read a long time ago it will have seperate sling capabilities from the 2 TVs. I hope thats true.


----------



## GrumpyBear

So it looks like Dish is following suit and charging $4 for MultiRoom viewing, with the 922, by changing the house DVR fee to $10 from $6. Oh well, was hoping with the change of fee's they would jump on that fee, NOT surprised, but was just hoping.
Hopefully new users can report how DLB and swaping works, while the 922 is slinging to a remote device. Single Mode doesn't bother me as thats how I use both of my DVR's now.
*"• Solo Mode by Default - The model ViP922 receiver is a single-TV solution, and therefore will remain in single user mode by default. The receiver will only go into Duo mode when remote viewing is in session. Once the remote viewing session has ended, the receiver will return to Solo mode. Please note that the MODE button on the front of the receiver will not be enabled and installation of the TV2 physical outputs of the receiver is not supported."*
But I use the SWAP function a LOT, to go between the two tuners, and would hate to lose that function. I my need to get some hands on play to see how things work, while sling/Duo mode is activate, to judge it.
Or I will have to just post a bunch of questions to 922 users about, Recording timers, watching live TV, and slinging at the sametime.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jcf41 said:


> Yes, I'm talking SD, just like my 622 does now, and the CSR said no. He said TV2 is available only to other computers using the sling functionality.
> 
> Anyone able to confirm yet?


I think this confirms things for you. Only way to get 2nd TV output is by slinging.

• Solo Mode by Default - The model ViP922 receiver is a single-TV solution, and therefore will remain in single user mode by default. The receiver will only go into Duo mode when remote viewing is in session. Once the remote viewing session has ended, the receiver will return to Solo mode. Please note that the MODE button on the front of the receiver will not be enabled and installation of the TV2 physical outputs of the receiver is not supported.


----------



## Bigg

GrumpyBear said:


> I think this confirms things for you. Only way to get 2nd TV output is by slinging.
> 
> • Solo Mode by Default - The model ViP922 receiver is a single-TV solution, and therefore will remain in single user mode by default. The receiver will only go into Duo mode when remote viewing is in session. Once the remote viewing session has ended, the receiver will return to Solo mode. Please note that the MODE button on the front of the receiver will not be enabled and installation of the TV2 physical outputs of the receiver is not supported.


That doesn't make any sense- the hardware has an agile modulated output just like the 722. Maybe if you enable Slinging the agile modulation shuts off? They also wouldn't make something that couldn't drop-in replace a 722.

That would be really dumb though, I should think they could find a CPU fast enough to play HD locally, record 4 channels, play out to the agile modulated output in SD, and Sling to at least one user all at the same time (maybe at the cost of fan noise and power consumption). That is 7 HD streams, is the hard drive fast enough for that? An extreme worst case scenario puts 5 of those 7 as full bitrate (non-sub-channeled) 19mbit ATSC-8VSB signals... That's about 15MB/s to/from the hard drive plus a lot of seeking plus two conversions to process...


----------



## Bigg

Wow- it's posted in the other thread that it is a single-TV solution. Why then does it have the modulated output of the 722 if it's not enabled in software? That, and a higher DVR fee- total letdown.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Bigg said:


> Wow- it's posted in the other thread that it is a single-TV solution. Why then does it have the modulated output of the 722 if it's not enabled in software? That, and a higher DVR fee- total letdown.


Higher fee is disappointing, but not surprising. All carriers that have Mulitroom viewing, have a $3-$4 fee for it. I was hoping with the removal of the phoneline discounts, Dish wouldn't be following suit, but oh well. At least you only pay the extra if you have a 922.
I want to know to how many devices can you sling out to? And can watch one tuner sling out a different tuner, and have a 3rd device watch a recording?


----------



## Lt Disher

GrumpyBear said:


> Higher fee is disappointing, but not surprising. All carriers that have Mulitroom viewing, have a $3-$4 fee for it. I was hoping with the removal of the phoneline discounts, Dish wouldn't be following suit, but oh well. At least you only pay the extra if you have a 922.
> I want to know to how many devices can you sling out to? And can watch one tuner sling out a different tuner, and have a 3rd device watch a recording?


It is my understanding that you could sling out to multiple devices, but only one of them could be active at a time. If you had a sling catcher on two other tv's you would only be able to watch one of them at a time. Likewise, you could only watch on either your PC or on your iphone, but not both of then simultaneously. This is the way the Sling works currently also.

As to your second question, I'm not sure I completely understand, but there are only two tuners. So you could sling out using one tuner, you could watch a recorded show from the DVR, and you could record another show on the second tuner all at the same time. I'm not sure how you would have a third device.


----------



## RAD

GrumpyBear said:


> Higher fee is disappointing, but not surprising. All carriers that have Mulitroom viewing, have a $3-$4 fee for it. I was hoping with the removal of the phoneline discounts, Dish wouldn't be following suit, but oh well. At least you only pay the extra if you have a 922.
> I want to know to how many devices can you sling out to? And can watch one tuner sling out a different tuner, and have a 3rd device watch a recording?


I always was wonding if Dish would have a 922 "surcharge" because of the built in Sling server, got to make up for a possible drop in sales of Sling Solo or HD boxes.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Pretty big letdown IMO.

So they release the 922 as a single TV solution, charge us more with no coax TV2 output and at the same time not release the sling catcher. So those of us that would depend on one receiver for dual TVs are left out in the cold.

The pretty new interface, larger hard drive is not worth it to me. My 622 does more (three tuners for recording and I can output to two TVs) and I pay less. Oh well - As much as I wanted this it's simply not worth giving up what I already have until the sling catcher is available for the other TV. I am sure I will be waiting another year and it will probably cost me another 400 or more dollars.

Might have to check out DirecTV as much as I can't stand their video quality.


----------



## phrelin

As I noted in the other tread, a brand new Slingbox PRO HD can be purchased at Amazon for $246.54 and Newegg for 264.00. Mine works great on my 722.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Will this work to receive an HD signal from the 922?

http://www.slingbox.com/go/slingcatcher


----------



## RAD

MarcusInMD said:


> Will this work to receive an HD signal from the 922?
> 
> http://www.slingbox.com/go/slingcatcher


This page, http://www.slingbox.com/go/slingcatcher-tech-specs says: "_Note: SlingCatcher supports Standard Definition streaming from any Slingbox regardless of input video format"_.


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> Will this work to receive an HD signal from the 922?
> 
> http://www.slingbox.com/go/slingcatcher


Yes, but as indicated in the tech specs:


> (Note: SlingCatcher supports Standard Definition streaming from any Slingbox regardless of input video format)


 The HDTV Multi-Room Extender which has not been released yet is intended to be the companion product for Dish Network products as shown at the bottom of this Dish web page.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Yeah, I thought I saw that mentioned somewhere...

Funny reading their forum they were promised HD output in 2008...I won't hold my breath.

Looking at DirecTV's MRV - that is the ticket, however their monthly service would add $15.00 or more dollars each month after the first year of service.

No good options once again. TV should not be this complicated.


----------



## olguy

MarcusInMD said:


> Yeah, I thought I saw that mentioned somewhere...
> 
> Funny reading their forum they were promised HD output in 2008...I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Looking at DirecTV's MRV - that is the ticket, however their monthly service would add $15.00 or more dollars each month after the first year of service.
> 
> No good options once again. TV should not be this complicated.


I'm going to Directv this summer as soon as my Dish commitment is up. I've been happy with Dish but this 922 thing will not compare to true MRV. And Directv already has an Android app to schedule your DVRs from an Android phone. Dish has iPhone and iPod and goes through iTunes? Yippee. Plus our Mits 82737 coming Thursday is 3D ready.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Will have to wait an see, if the TV Everywhere Adapter and Multi-room Extender will work together or not, without a ViP922 in the mix. Only problem with the current lineup from Sling, is all the Catchers are SD, that just doesn't work either. Multi-room extender will work with the 922, and you will get HD that way remotely. 

I am not that concerned about no TV2 output, I have a 622 and a 722 now, and the idea of using a coax connection and signal for viewing doesn't appeal to me at all. I already had changed my view on the coax connection when Dish didn't talk about MoCa at all, when bringing up Features of the Vip922. Dish is using the right chipset and controllers and could use the Coax output to support a HD feed over MoCa, but the longer things went, kind of figured they weren't going that way right now. Not sure if its do to the fact that this is just a 722k with Sling built in or not, but the ViP922 could support MoCa real easy. 

Personally I am more disappointed in that fact the Internet Tuner will be released sometime down the road and we still don't know what it will really do. The Internet Tuner was the only thing that really had my interest for upgrade purposes. My hope is the Internet tuner will allow for, Netflix and other video sites, HD Streaming like I can do from my Xbox360. Were I can already do it with my Xbox360, it just would be nice to have all TV viewing sources be controlled through one box. 

Not sure how I feel until I see it in action the dual mode when slinging. I understand the 2nd tuner would be whats being slung(if thats a word), concerns are about Live TV and Recorded TV. If its live TV, I should be able to swap and not be that big of a deal. If a recording event goes off, how does this get handled? If somebody is watching a recording and the system is now in dual mode, who gets the boot so the recording can happen. Granted OTA recordings shouldn't cause problems as they always happen in the background and don't interfer with the Sat Tuners.

I have never used Dual mode and I have had a 622 now for almost 4 yrs and a 722 for 3 or so years, and I don't really want to have Dual mode. I can see myself getting really upset during football season, when all of a sudden, the football game I had paused on the background tuner disappears, so somebody else can watch a recorded event. You will pry Single mode advantage's from my dead hands before I go Dual mode.


----------



## GrumpyBear

RAD said:


> I always was wonding if Dish would have a 922 "surcharge" because of the built in Sling server, got to make up for a possible drop in sales of Sling Solo or HD boxes.


The surcharge sucks, not surprised about it, but it would have been nice with the way they have changed Reciever fee's, for Dish to realize that they are already double dipping on the DVR fee's and to skip the Sling fee. Only good thing is you only have to pay it if you actually get a 922. Will have to wait and see if there is a charge on the TV everywhere adapter other than the actual cost of buying it. A sling fee for the TV everywhere adapter would be a deal killer for me and I will just continue to use the Harddrive sneaker, Multi-room viewing, its much cheaper.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Lt Disher said:


> It is my understanding that you could sling out to multiple devices, but only one of them could be active at a time. If you had a sling catcher on two other tv's you would only be able to watch one of them at a time. Likewise, you could only watch on either your PC or on your iphone, but not both of then simultaneously. This is the way the Sling works currently also.
> 
> As to your second question, I'm not sure I completely understand, but there are only two tuners. So you could sling out using one tuner, you could watch a recorded show from the DVR, and you could record another show on the second tuner all at the same time. I'm not sure how you would have a third device.


No we have 3-4 tuners on a 622/722/922(k)'s. We have only had 2 Live independent Outputs.
I was hoping/wondering if it wasn't a Live TV tuner, 1 or more devices could connect to the ViP922 via the multi-room adapter to watch recordings, instead of having to use a TV output, that would cause you to lose a Tuner in the process, the communication would be happening between the Sling and the catcher, ie the 922 and the extender.


----------



## GrumpyBear

olguy said:


> I'm going to Directv this summer as soon as my Dish commitment is up. I've been happy with Dish but this 922 thing will not compare to true MRV. And Directv already has an Android app to schedule your DVRs from an Android phone. Dish has iPhone and iPod and goes through iTunes? Yippee. Plus our Mits 82737 coming Thursday is 3D ready.


If multi-room viewing is that important, I would be joining you. Multi-Room viewing is a nice feature and from what I have read, and seen I do like the way MRV works on Direct DVR's.

If Direct comes out with a DVR that is as responsive, as a ViP DVR, and has PiP, DLB, Autotune, record from this point forward, and Channels I get, and external HD support, that allows for backup and can be moved from any DVR on my account to another DVR, I may join you.

Autotune, Channels I get, DLB, and Record this point forward are features I use daily. MRV is something that would just be nice to have. To give up things I use every single day for a feature that I may use once or twice a week, isn't something I am willing to do at the moment. Plus I would hate to lose my TV as I throw the remote through the screen as the damn thing wont respond, like I want it to, as the Direct DVR is running in slow motion again and needs a reboot.

We have 4 EHD's one for each family member were they copy and save thier favorite shows or series, for later viewing and really keeps the DVR hardrive free. I enjoy the extra advantage of backing up the EHD's as a just in case as well. Were I could give up the Archive feature, I enjoy everybody having thier own EHD, and the EHD will play on any DVR in the house.


----------



## MarcusInMD

The big problem here is the future of what all of these "pieces" can do together is about as clear as mud.

The multi-room extender...Where is it? How will it work with the 922 etc?


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> The big problem here is the future of what all of these "pieces" can do together is about as clear as mud.
> 
> The multi-room extender...Where is it? How will it work with the 922 etc?


HDTV Multi-Room ExtenderEnhances your ability for multi-room HD content viewing. 
Companion product that delivers HD video from the ViP 922 or a DVR with the TV Every where Adapter to another HD TV in the home. 
Hidden installation behind your TV for a clean wall-mounted install. 
Multi-room View: Record a show in one room and watch it in another, all with just one receiver.

Thats all we have so far. Now will both the Extender and TV Everywhere adaptor release tomorrow as well?????? Who knows. I sure hope so, and better yet, hope the pricing is not any more expensive, than Sling counterparts. Granted Sling Catchers can't process HD to your remote TV.
I am thinking I will end up going with a TV Everywhere with an extender or 2, depending on price, while I wait for the 922 internet tuner to be released, and see what features it really does.


----------



## 356B

This all seems very weird to me.........I was under the impression this new VIP922 was to be an inventive, advanced devise... better than any of the others 622 and 722 or 722k. So far to me it seems to be an assembled mass of technical mumbo-jumbo gonna do his gonna do that but not right now........very disappointing, or am I missing the more subtle points? what a load.......they owe me an upgrade so I was holding out for this thing, perhaps I'll stick with what I have (622) for the time being.......assuming my instincts are serving me...........................


----------



## GrumpyBear

Even looking up all info I can find on the SlingBox700u(dish's TV Everywhere) and Sling Reciever 300(Dish's Multi-Room Extender) doesn't say how many streams a TV Everywhere can support.


----------



## GrumpyBear

356B said:


> This all seems very weird to me.........I was under the impression this new VIP922 was to be an inventive, advanced devise... better than any of the others 622 and 722 or 722k. So far to me it seems to be an assembled mass of technical mumbo-jumbo gonna do his gonna do that but not right now........very disappointing, or am I missing the more subtle points? what a load.......they owe me an upgrade so I was holding out for this thing, perhaps I'll stick with what I have (622) for the time being.......assuming my instincts are serving me...........................


Only disappointing thing for me is the lack of the Internet Tuner, as it was advertised as a feature. Granted I knew the Internet Tuner ahead of time, so it wasn't a surprise. Otherwise, the ViP922 is just as advertised. What feature, were you expecting that isn't here with the release of the ViP922?

Well disappointed they followed suit and are charging for the service, but it was something else that was predictable.


----------



## saberfly

ok this may seem a little uneducated. The TV Everywhere setup says you can watch your dish on any computer or iphone or any internet connection. Isnt that what the "slingloaded" 922 is suppose to do? Will the TV everywhere run off of TV 2 tuner? Will this then give you the ability to watch 2 different programs at the same time? Will it need my home network on to work or is it just a wireless connection between the TVs and the adapters then? Im very confused about this.


----------



## GrumpyBear

saberfly said:


> ok this may seem a little uneducated. The TV Everywhere setup says you can watch your dish on any computer or iphone or any internet connection. Isnt that what the "slingloaded" 922 is suppose to do? Will the TV everywhere run off of TV 2 tuner? Will this then give you the ability to watch 2 different programs at the same time? Will it need my home network on to work or is it just a wireless connection between the TVs and the adapters then? Im very confused about this.


Go Here for the TV Everywhere
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingbox-700u
Go Here for the Multi-Room extender.
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/sling-receiver-300

TV Everywhere, will let a 622 or a 722 act like a 922, in sling capabilities, but with an external device, and requires the use of a USB port, instead of all built in. Either way for a remote TV you will still need and extender when it comes to sling recieving.


----------



## phrelin

Keep in mind that within your home you can feed a Sling HD signal:

*FROM*

a Dish Network ViP922
OR a Slingbox Pro HD hooked to any HD media source including the ViP DVRs
OR a Dish TV Everywhere™ Adapter (Slingbox 700u) hooked to a ViP DVR

*TO*

a moderately decent computer in your home as most computers on the market today with good video cards have HDMI out
OR a Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender (Sling Receiver 300)
The only problem is that the availability of the Dish Network branded Slingbox 700u and Sling Receiver 300 so far has not been publicized.

And all these require a connection to working home network.

It will also feed the signal to the internet to be viewed on a distant computer, iPhone or iPad.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Nothing has changed on the Sling media website with regards to said devices


----------



## springtx

Will be out tomorrow (Thur) 8 to 12n to install My 922.


----------



## MarcusInMD

If anyone tries to order the sling receiver box, please let us know how it works out.


----------



## springtx

MarcusInMD said:


> If anyone tries to order the sling receiver box, please let us know how it works out.


This is a confirmation that your recent request to change programming or upgrade your receiver has been processed. Please review the details regarding your service change. If you have questions or need to make changes to any of the information displayed below, please call 1-888-809-0887.

PACKAGES:
No Change

LOCAL CHANNELS:
No Change

REGIONAL SPORTS NETWORKS:
No Change

PREMIUM PACKAGES:
No Change

RECEIVERS:
1 HD DuoDVR SlingLoaded

Your installation technician will arrive between 8:00 AM - 12:00 PM on April 8, 2010.


----------



## dapriett

Hello,

I currently have the ViP 622 and was about to upgrade to the ViP 922 but their tech support said that model doesn't support two TV's, that the 2nd tuner is solely dedicated to the integrated Sling. Is that true, or was this person confused? I figured it might use the second tuner, but I thought you would still have the TV2 output with the UHF remote.

Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyBear

dapriett said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently have the ViP 622 and was about to upgrade to the ViP 922 but their tech support said that model doesn't support two TV's, that the 2nd tuner is solely dedicated to the integrated Sling. Is that true, or was this person confused? I figured it might use the second tuner, but I thought you would still have the TV2 output with the UHF remote.
> 
> Thanks!


Tech is correct. By default the 922 is a Single TV solution.

*"• Solo Mode by Default - The model ViP922 receiver is a single-TV solution, and therefore will remain in single user mode by default. The receiver will only go into Duo mode when remote viewing is in session. Once the remote viewing session has ended, the receiver will return to Solo mode. Please note that the MODE button on the front of the receiver will not be enabled and installation of the TV2 physical outputs of the receiver is not supported."*

For a TV 2 output your tv will have to have a Mulit-Room Extender, which is a rebranded Sling Reciever300. I haven't heard oneway or another if the MRE is being launched for sale today or not.
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/sling-receiver-300

Out of the Box, the 922 will sling to a PC or Ipad, iPhone, that that has the correct software, over your homenetwork or through your internet access. Quality for internet viewing will be dependent on your UPLOAD speed, 1st, and then your download speed at your remote location.

I think we need a Mod to either merge the Status thread with the 922 is here thread, or close this page and just continue with the 922 is here thread.


----------



## donwmack

I just switched from D* and was able to order a 922 online. Installation is 4/10.


----------



## dapriett

Hmm, so the receiver has a TV2 output and mode button, but it's just disabled? Interesting.... Wondering why they both couldn't just share that tuner. Earlier reports I saw showed it having the TV2, and including the second UHF remote.

Anyways, any idea where/when we could buy the Sling 300 receiver and it's price?

Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyBear

dapriett said:


> Anyways, any idea where/when we could buy the Sling 300 receiver and it's price?
> 
> Thanks!


As soon as I see anything I will be posting. No word from Dish or Sling Media about WHEN, let alone the Price.


----------



## dapriett

GrumpyBear said:


> As soon as I see anything I will be posting. No word from Dish or Sling Media about WHEN, let alone the Price.


Yeah, I tried talking to Dish customer service and they were basically worthless and said you need to talk to Sling Media.


----------



## GrumpyBear

dapriett said:


> Yeah, I tried talking to Dish customer service and they were basically worthless and said you need to talk to Sling Media.


I referred one of the Dish online people to the Dish TV anywere website. As she was trying to tell me Dish has never talked about a product called the Multi-Room Extender. ViP922 is intended for IP devices only, and thats the way its always been proposed. She got a little sheepish when I referred her to Dish's site, and reminder her of Dish's cool feature of allowing me to print out tech chats.


----------



## dapriett

Also was told the 922 DVR service is an extra $4/month (so $10/month). That's nice of them.... 

Never understood the DVR service fee, since they aren't really providing the service, the receiver itself is - which we already pay for. I guess whatever they can do to con more money out of you...


----------



## GrumpyBear

dapriett said:


> Also was told the 922 DVR service is an extra $4/month (so $10/month). That's nice of them....
> 
> Never understood the DVR service fee, since they aren't really providing the service, the receiver itself is - which we already pay for. I guess whatever they can do to con more money out of you...


Dish like all others is charging for Multi-room Viewing. SUCKS, but they all do it.


----------



## HobbyTalk

So I call today to find out about a 922 install. They want to charge me $400. I've been a subscriber for 3+ years, never missed a payment and have always had a full load of HD. What's up with that?


----------



## dapriett

Hmm, they told me an upgrade would be $200, although I'm guessing that didn't include any installation.


----------



## P Smith

HobbyTalk said:


> So I call today to find out about a 922 install. They want to charge me $400. I've been a subscriber for 3+ years, never missed a payment and have always had a full load of HD. What's up with that?


Call again, play CSR roulette ...


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> Call again, play CSR roulette ...


I agree with the CSR roulette. I was quoted $199, but don't want one, without the MRE available.


----------



## dapriett

I see the Multi-room extender is up on the Dish site, coming soon though. Very helpful.........

http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/default.aspx


----------



## HobbyTalk

P Smith said:


> Call again, play CSR roulette ...


Called 3 times, each time the same. They said it is priced from the system. Screw 'em, they can keep their extra fees.


----------



## dapriett

Are you currently under contract? Maybe it's $200 only if you're not under contract?


----------



## HobbyTalk

Nope, been out of contract for close to a year. I still have my original 622. I suspended my account for a couple months this winter as I went to visit down south, maybe that did something to my account.


----------



## RASCAL01

Dish Depot has the 922 in stock


----------



## dapriett

yeah, you might want to check - they may have scammed you into a new 24-month agreement without you knowing. They are sneaky like that...


----------



## bnborg

RASCAL01 said:


> Dish Depot has the 922 in stock


$649.


----------



## dapriett

Wow, bargain.... You can even trade in your 622 and bring it down to $525...


----------



## HobbyTalk

So for those they want to charge $400 lease plus $95 install, it's not that much more.


----------



## Daddy Freddy

does it make since to have 1 place to report what this thing does/features and what it offers over existing dvr's? I am reading and still wondering? Maybe to early to tell?


----------



## celticpride

how much does this dvr cost with the everything pack for a new customer?


----------



## BattleZone

HobbyTalk said:


> So I call today to find out about a 922 install. They want to charge me $400. I've been a subscriber for 3+ years, never missed a payment and have always had a full load of HD. What's up with that?


It means that you're a "B-rated" customer (for upgrades, there are now only 2 categories: A & B). A-rated customers pay a $200 lease upgrade fee, B-rated customers pay $400.

The most common reason for having a lower rating is to pay your bill *after* the due date. Note that the due date is not the same as the date they will turn off your service for non-payment. Check your bill for your due date (everyone's is different).

All it takes is a couple of monthly payments a year to be a day or two beyond the due date and your rating will drop.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Since people are reporting being able to order... let's keep discussion in the 922 is here thread from this point forward.

Closing this one since the status = now.


----------

